# FAT BOY 2009 CHALLENGE:project 25,000 miles...



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

so it's new years eve... time of resolutions and all that... we've got the fat boy challenge thread for personal challenges... I think we need a group challenge...

we've had a few of those 1500 mile challenges and we've nailed it in under a month the 1st time around...

i think we can do 25,000 miles this year... thats 2083.xx miles a month... thats 20 people averaging 104 miles a month... 52 miles for 40 people...

i'm not setting the bar THAT high... I did 110miles this last month

rules... whatever you ride, post it... if you commute to work, post it... if it's out on the trail, post it... if it's out on the road, post it... if you went around the block with your kids, post it... rollers or trainers, post it... if you pedaled it, *POST IT*

if you want to post what type of miles they where go ahead... simply add the guys total from before you to what you rode and post the new total... I'll be starting with a short ride tomorrow...


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

so the clock hit 12:00... the Pelican dropped on tv (local version of the NYC ball) and the wife and I went for a quick ride around the block just so we could get this started...

1.19 x2 = 2.38


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*Quick ride today*

just to sort out my newly pushed rear shock. I loved it right out of the box. I will play with the rebound a little but it is GREAT to have a shock tuned for my weight, bike, and riding style...... instead of the factory one size fits all (people and bikes). Would have done another lap but hey...it's bowl season. If it isn't raining in the morning I will do another one and am planning on a nice ride Saturday.

2.38 + 4.70 = 7.08


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok I'll play too bad yesterday's ride does not count (18.8 miles off road). Today was light as far as biking goes. 1.5 'round the block with the kids and .2 to the Redbox and back. So 1.7 mi.for me

1.7 + 7.08 = *8.78 miles*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

hey it'll give us all reasons for epics over the next year ;-)... but every mile counts... i'm going out for a real ride tommarow... should be fun.


----------



## MemphisR32 (May 3, 2008)

I went out and started to burn off the holiday food by running all my errands on the bike today. 31 deg out with 15 mph wind but it didnt stop me. I had to try out the Garmin 705 and cold weather gear santa brought me  Plus the looks on peoples faces when I show up on a bike is beyond classic!

10.9 + 8.78 (carry over) = 19.68 Miles


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*One lap today at the local singletrack.*

Got one in this morning between the showers. Fortunatley the local trail (although it is less than 5 miles) drains really well. I am LOVING this PUSHed shock. I hope to get in a good ride at the state park tomorrow but depends on the weather. That trail tends to hold water in a few places and gets a LOT more traffic.

19.68 + 4.70 = *24.38*


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

24.38 +6.96 = 31.34

Rain stopped me from getting another 5.5


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

+10.76 = 42.1

singletrack/exploring new areas at UWF trails... fun  also got my tora on my karate monkey... so next time out I'll get to experiance what suspension does for me for the 1st time


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

I like it.

I rode local trails the first two days of the year for a total of just under 10 miles. Not far, but I rode.

The trails are frozen hard and I had them pretty much to myself.

*42.1 + 9.8 = 51.9*


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

Alright, Here's some miles to jump start this: 
New Year's day ride - 75 on the road (and I was even a little hung over)
Jan 2nd - 26 miles on trail (did some exploring at the local mountain preserve)

So 51.9 + 75 + 26 = *152.9*


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

24.6 miles for me on the trail this morning

152.9 + 24.6 = *177.5*


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

Another short trail ride this afternoon:

*177.5 +7.7 = 185.2*


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*Great Intentions....crappy outcome*

I was going to get my first REAL ride of 2009 in today but had a crash about 8.2 miles in. I was climbing some rocks (almost like a little staircase near the top of the mountain) and lost traction on the wet rocks. Can't tell you exactly what happened but I went down pretty hard. By the time I got down the mountain (hobbling - not riding) my right knee was the size of a volleyball and I have a HUGE knot and small gash about 5" below the knee. A trip to the ER confirmed that nothing is broken but it shut my ride down hard and will likely keep me off the bike for a week or two.

Anyway....*185.2 + 8.2 = 193.4*

Here's a pic. The knee is HUGE and the goose bump is about 4" below the knee cap.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

awesome ... hope you get better soon... any better pics of that?... looks a lot like the pics posted on our local forum... guy has a golf ball sized welt on his elbow and i'm told he was spurting blood a good 3+ feet away...


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

nah, that is about as good as it gets. No real blood loss and I really think if I hadn't had to hobble off the side of the mountain it wouldn't have swollen so much. While at the ER I got a tetanus shot and an anti-inflammatory shot and prescriptions for antibiotics (scrapes and abrasions on both legs) and for pain. 4 hours later and the goose bump is almost gone. I mean it is swollen but not like a baseball. I am walking around pretty good now and I told my wife I was riding tomorrow. You know how that went over.........


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyway....185.2 + 8.2 = 193.4

well on the 1st of the year i can add a good 7 miles to that.

new total = 193.4+7 = 201.4 miles


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

+5.15 = 198.55

wife and I took a slow ride with the kids... i could add the kids miles (about 4) but i'll keep this in just the clyd/athena folks haha


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

*198.55 + 6.5 = 205.05*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

great job guys... we're RIGHT on target (3 days in haha) we need 68.5 miles a day... that 205 puts us spot on...


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

Saturday's trail ride.
205.05+11.24=216.29


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

o got 13 more for you. it was on a double short ride yesterday over at the local trails

216.29+13=229.29 miles

i hope to put some bigger numbers up this coming weekend as its going to rain tomorrow and the next day! BOOOO


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I'll be in on the action when the weather cooperates... Not great riding up here right now: either really cold windchills (for both me and the air suspension) or poor timing for my getting away to ride.


----------



## bigpoppabear (Mar 16, 2006)

Base ride on trainer:

229.29 + 13.5 = 242.79


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

242.79 +15 = 257.79

lunch time ride with some porc guys... they rode me hard... got to test out the new fork... need a little more air in it still and need a riser bar (fork had a shorter steer tube so had to drop my bars a bit)...

tommarow should be a road ride...


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

night ride on the trail yesterday

12.8 + 257.79 = *270.59*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

20 + 270.59 = *290.59*

i logged some road miles in... i've been spending so much time on the trail... forgot how boring and dull the road is...


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

+ 9.5 = 300.06

quick loop around UWF's singletrack with another PORCer who happend to be riding the same time I was... tommarow i'll try out the slick tire + spacebar out on the road... see how much time i cut off with out the knobies...


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

Still a clyde, So I'll help out. so far...

300.6 + 13.46 + 20.2 + 7.38 +16.7= *358.34*


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

*short ride tonight*

short night ride for me today. Now off to the movies with the wife and kids. mmm...popcorn... there goes the caloric expenditure. Longer ride tomorrow if the weather permits

6.2 + 358.34 = *364.54*


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

I have had a few short rides here. It has been really hard to bike here at all with a lot of snow
+3.95 + 3.61 + 11.28 + 4.85 = 388.23


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

388.23 + 10 = *398.23*

pretty hard out on on the road and rails to trails paved road... my average speed would go up SO much if i didn't have all those freaking streets to stop every 1/10th of a mile for a cross street... but it does give me some good feel a good workout to try and get up and hammer to get up to speed back to the next stop sign haha

those spacebars are pretty sweet on the road... need a tad bit longer stem... and those slick centered tires (kenda kross) CX tires are awesome... quick rolling but have enough volume that it's not painful when you hit road/sidewalk joints and not bad rolling though the side of the road... def a noticable increase of speed vs my nanoraptors... 2-mph to be exact... which in my case is 6 min for the 10 mile run... top speed did decrease a tad... the 1x8 using the same gearing had me spinning out 2mph slower then with the big tires... a tripple ring up front will take care of that


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's my rides so far this year...
10.71
14.5
17.2
21.38

63.79 total + 398.23 = 462.02

I'll post after every ride for now on.


----------



## TripleThreat (Jul 22, 2004)

+1.9 = 463.92
round the block with the fixed gear in the snow. 

Back is acting up and I can't ride very long/often right now. Can't wait to get back in the singletrack flow


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

463.92 + 7.89 = 471.81

Would have been more if I could have fixed my rear derailer.:madman:


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

471.81+26.5=498.31 explored local trail system, found some new routes


----------



## DKeeney (Jan 2, 2008)

Nite Ride last night. 

471.81+9.3 = 481.11


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

Correction for the two posts above = 507.61


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

haha thanks for paying attention carver... don't need to loose any miles


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

There was a double post that only one was counted... (I re-added the numbers to see if it had been picked up...it wasn't so I've included the adjustment here with my first contribution of the year...dang snow and cold!)

*513.50+11.19= 524.69*


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

Short ride w/lights Friday night...

*524.69 + 5.09 = 529.78*


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

529.78+10.9 = 540.68

Cold, wet, muddy, slow ride yesterday. Extra points for an endo?


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

the board format is a bit weird so it tossed this new post 1/2 way up in this page... so now this is what we're playing with...



rmccully said:


> 529.78+10.9 = 540.68
> 
> Cold, wet, muddy, slow ride yesterday. Extra points for an endo?


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

+ 12.55 = 553.23

Muddy and slow, but no endo. Sorry... haha!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

+ 9.7 = *562.93*

went out for a road ride... no specific route planned... went for the rails to trails trail... ended up doing a bit of a tour of the town instead of hard out ride... nice change of pace...


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

To help the cause....
+ 22 weekly Tuesday night ride
+ 19.7 weekly Thursday night ride
+ 14 Saturday
= *618.63*


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

nighttime trail ride. Full moon was a bonus.

13.7 + 618.63 = 632.33


----------



## bigpoppabear (Mar 16, 2006)

Threshold test on trainer:
9.74 + 632.33 = 642.07


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

10.2 + 642.07 = *652.27*

another leasurly road ride around town... ran out of gearing on my bike... 700x40 tire + 11x34 spinning out nearing 140rp pushed me to 33mph (going down hill obviously)... when i get the bike swapping finished up/figured out i'll get a big ring on my city bike...

side note... i thought my tires where skinny... then i went to the LBS with my bike (was near it so i rode on in) and comparing the 700x40 tires to the REAL road tires... WOW i forgot how skinny skinny tires realy are haha...


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

+9.43 = 661.7

Just picked up a new 21" Fuji Diamond RC frame of ebay so I'll be swapping swapping parts over from the Trek hopefully this weekend!:thumbsup:


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

Fridged 36 degree 22 mile Tuesday night ride 22 + 661.7 = 683.7
I need some cold weather gear. :insert a smiley freezing his arse off:


----------



## Gray Rider (Feb 22, 2008)

*The Challenge*

Rode Lake Lurleen outside of Tuscaloosa, AL on my birthday for 16 miles.

683.7 + 16 = 699.7

Rode this past Saturday with my son and his new Fuji bike that he got for Christmas.

699.7 + 4 = 703.7 :thumbsup:


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

well no more miles from me yet but hopefully friday if the trails are frozen over. the trails are a disaster right now because of the rain and the cool temps have not been helping them dry out.

HELLO ICE RIDE!!

total still remains *703.7*


----------



## MemphisR32 (May 3, 2008)

I did 1.9 miles at midnight last night because I just had to try out my new Conti Mountain King Tubeless.

Weather 9F with a 10mph wind, at midnight, in ice and snow storm. Im absoultely crazy, and was cold even with gear on. A friend ran into me at a stop light and said I looked like an idiot ninja :lol:

703.7 + 1.9 = 705.6


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

Rode dirt 5.2 mi 1-13-09, walked pavement 3 mi also but will just count riding.

705.6 + 5.2 = 710.8

Fekk


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

+ 4.6 = 715.4

REALLY short night time trail ride; I forgot to charge up my lights


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

715.4 + 11.8 + 4.96+1.88+21.16+16.9=*772.1*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

12.7 + 772.1 = *784.8*
quick road ride to hit my 50 miles a week minimum goal (wed is my last day of the week being that it all started on the 1st which was a thurs)... didn't feel that cold out when i took off... but i was a bit under dressed for the 50* weather... knee warmers where on but tshirt, riding shrots, 1/2 finger gloves ect make for cool riding when you are out in the open... burrr...


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

784.8 + 3.4 = 788.2


----------



## Gray Rider (Feb 22, 2008)

*Night Ride*

Night ride at the Ridgeland Trails.

788.2+6.0=804.2


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

+6.04 = 810.24

Short ride today...


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

810.24 + 5.92 = 816.16


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

Gray rider we need to adjust the total

788.2+6 doesn't = 804.2

it = 794.2

and then + 6.04 for bubbad3

the Actual total is *800.24 miles*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

sir_crackien said:


> Gray rider we need to adjust the total
> 
> 788.2+6 doesn't = 804.2
> 
> ...


math ownz us ;-)... keep up the good work guys... RIDE RIDE RIDE RIDE... and post... figure we'll fall a bit behind for the 1st few months and make up for it in spring/summer...


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Correcting it again for a wierd thread thing:

*806.16 *


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

Road night ride 1/14/09 - 26.33 Miles

806.16 + 26.33 = 832.49


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

34 degrees night urban ride (in SC that ='s *FROZEN TESTIES* ), 19.3 miles + 832.49 = 851.79


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

How retroactive can we get? I've done 168.47 miles so far this month (since Jan 1st) all road miles though 

If they count, that's 851.79+168.47 = 1020.26 

If not, well, I'll be putting some trail miles on this weekend


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

Kyoseki said:


> How retroactive can we get? I've done 168.47 miles so far this month (since Jan 1st) all road miles though
> 
> If they count, that's 851.79+168.47 = 1020.26
> 
> If not, well, I'll be putting some trail miles on this weekend


response


donalson said:


> rules... whatever you ride, post it... if you commute to work, post it... if it's out on the trail, post it... if it's out on the road, post it... if you went around the block with your kids, post it... if you pedaled it, *POST IT*


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

donalson said:


> response


I just wanted to check, there was another of these threads in here and it specifically wouldn't let you post miles from before the thread was started


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

Kyoseki said:


> I just wanted to check, there was another of these threads in here and it specifically wouldn't let you post miles from before the thread was started


yup... we've got A LOT more millage to cover though haha... as long as it was pedaled in '09 it counts... heck i'm even OK with it being on a trainer...


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

donalson said:


> yup... we've got A LOT more millage to cover though haha... as long as it was pedaled in '09 it counts... heck i'm even OK with it being on a trainer...


Ok, well I'm aiming to do a LOT of miles this year


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

1020.26 + 10.89 + 8.84 + 11.53 = 1051.52
I have had 3 rides this week, the last one was in -10C and really cold all on road. Here biking on roads are hard enough with snow and ice.


----------



## BlueDog03 (Jun 2, 2008)

ok..side note

someone must be jealous about the hills in cali.

sorry for the video everyone.
enjoy your forum!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

BlueDog03 said:


> so thats 11 + 64.27 + 44.19 = 119.46 subtotal + 1051.52 = 1170.98


amazing... at this point to stay "even" all year long day by day we should be at 1096 miles... (thats 69 miles per day we need posted)... and even in the middle of winter we're seeing them... ...

keep posting guys...

so right now we're at... *1170.98 miles* so far we're outpacing our goal... SWEET...

side note... kewl camera bits... should look at some other place to host em though... youtube realy cuts down the quality :-/


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

1170.98 + 10.67 = *1181.65*

good old UWF singletrack... did a short loop with the titec H bar... def see the problem with shifting... also a tad wider then I like... but the ergos are so nice... i think i'll go back out with the spacebar/mary and see how I like that on road it ROCKS... if i like it off i'll pick up one of the steel ones that'll take fat boy abuse... still fine tunning the new suspension fork... but i'm def going faster in some of the DH areas thanks to it... now to get faster going UP hills...


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

1181.65 + 10.6 = *1192.25*

rode a set of trails that I have not ridden in the past year. Pleanty has changed, for the better too!


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

well i actually get to add to the above number today!!! 

1192.25+7ish=1199.25

man it was a cold ride seeing when i started it was a warm 19 degrees and dropped every minute i was one the trail! had a blast doing it also did a new trail gap at the local trail which is about 3 feet down and about 7 feet out. i got to love the new bike it just flys well and can pedal pretty much with the best of them!


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

1199.25+26.48 = 1225.73

More road miles  Shall have to do something about that tomorrow


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

Road ride 26.25 miles 1-17-09.

1225.73 + 26.25 = 1251.98


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

A nice dirt loop this morning in 68 degree weather!

1251.98 + 9.92 = 1261.9


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

*1261.9 + 10.66 = 1272.56*


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

sinkers post some how got placed up high in the thread

the current total is

*1261.9 + 10.66 = 1272.56*


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

4.6 + 1272.56 = *1277.16*

short ride around the well worn trails on the green belt behind the house with my 5.y.o in tow on the tag-a-long


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

ill jump in and help. my log says 25 miles this year as of this morning. did 5 miles wife this morning , longest ride so far. all on single track trails. 

1277.16 + 25 =1302.16


----------



## Gray Rider (Feb 22, 2008)

*The Challenge*

1302.16 + 6.00 = 1308.16


----------



## trauma_alert (May 4, 2008)

1308.16 + 21.3 = 1329.46


----------



## bdierks (Jul 23, 2007)

1329.46 + 8 = 1337.46


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

1337.46+19.82 = 1357.28 miles (lunchtime ride)

I did somewhere between 15 and 20 yesterday, but my Edge 305 was playing silly buggers so I can't say for sure how far it was.


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

1357.28 +3.5=1360.78


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

1360.78 + 6.97 = *1367.76*

short ride with friends at the trail


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

*1367.76 + 4 = 1371.76*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

for those on a road ride... if you know what route you did you can use www.mapmyride.com and get a good estimate of your ride length... also plan for road rides with it... has elevation on it also which is pretty neat


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

thanks to francois for making this a sticky...


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

solo night ride (as usual) on the trail

+13.1 = *1384.86*


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

+8.06 = 1392.92


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

I have put 10 miles on my new Hoss...haven't been riding in 19 years....my ass hurts!
1392.92 + 3 = *1395.92*


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

1395.92 +3 = 1398.92


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

7.2 mile road ride during which I was chased by 2 thugs = short very high impact ride.

1395.92 + 7.2 = 1403.12


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

1403.12 + 25.2 = *1428.32*

COLD road ride... er for me... mid 40*... i cant' feel my feet... need to get out and do another 5 miles once my feet defrost so i can hit my 50 miles for the week..

side note... got the titec H bar on there... got it set about right... and it's pretty nice having all those hand positions on the road.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

1428.32 + 19.97 = 1448.29


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

1428.32 + 3 = *1431.32*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

10.15 + 1431.32 = *1441.47*

lunch time trail ride with some of the PORC guys...


----------



## roaringpanda (Jan 22, 2009)

Do miles from last week count, too? I've been without project for the last week or so, so i've been doing a lot of riding from my house through peters canyon in Irvine.
1/16 - 18.5
1/17 - 19.3
1/18 - 4
1/19 - 19.3
1/20 - 19.3
1/21 - 19.3
1/22 - 11.5

1441.47 + 111.2 = *1552.67*
or
1452.97, if you only count today's ride. I'll let the next poster decide what to use.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

you can count all miles pedaled this year... as long as you haven't posted them before... and aren't made up :thumbsup:

so thanks to your extra miles we're officially sitting at 
*1552.67*


----------



## DKeeney (Jan 2, 2008)

14.7 night ride last night. 

1552.67 + 14.7 = 1567.37


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

Weekly thursday night ride 21 + 1567.37 = 1588.37


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

Rides for the last week
11.12 
4.39 
4.51 
8.47 
12.21 
+1588.37
=1629.06


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

you guys are doing awesome... we're 50 miles over our quota... if we keep it up at this rate we'll be over 2000 miles for the month... i think the next 2 months will be the REAL test (dang winter)

keep posting those miles guys...
and for anyone who needs an inexpensive cycle computer take a look over at jenson... they still have a pretty nice one on clearance for $10... even has cadance (nice for on the road) and a back light... i've got one and it's doing a fine job


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

1629.06 + 3 = *1632.06*


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

1632.06 + 5.5 = 1638.01


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

17.18 = 1655.19


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Dang...I need a break from the -27C weather so I can put some more miles in here!!! :madmax:


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

+ 17.6 = *1672.79*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

1672.79 + 8.74 = *1681.53*

did a quick loop at UWF (offroad)... pushed myself pretty hard... prepping for the time trial our club has in 2 weeks... I solidly fall into the "sport" category  was 3 min faster then my previous best (back when I was rigid)... good ride...

need to get a new tube for my skinny tires so i can log some road miles...


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

1681.53 + 3.43 +10.34 = *1695.3*


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

1695.3
+11.10
+11.08
=1717.48 
Two rides this weekend. I had a longer trip planed for today, but I think it has become too cold to ride that far.


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

1717.48 + 3 = *1720.48*


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

1720.48
+8.0 Saturday
+10.9 Sunday
=1739.38


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

1739.38 + 8.2 = 1747.58


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

1747.58 +3 = 1750.58


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

bobbykeller said:


> 1747.58 +3 = 1750.58


1750.58+20 = 1770.58

No real bike miles this weekend, all spinning


----------



## Gray Rider (Feb 22, 2008)

*Challenge*

3 rides to add:

1770.58 + 15.5 = 1786,08


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

*First time poster to thread*

So here is my mileage to date...

1/18: 8 
1/19: 8.25 
1/21: 8.4
1/24: 15.75
1/25: 18.8
Total = 59.2mi

1786.08 + 59.2 = *1845.28*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

1845.28 + 16.1 = *1861.38*

quick road ride


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

1861.38 + 3 =*1864.38*


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

1864.38 + 22 = 1886.38


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

+ 8.32 = 1894.7


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

+ 16 = *1910.7*


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

1910.7 + 7.4 = 1918.1


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

1918.10 + 3 = *1921.10*


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

1921.10 + 4.28 = 1925.38


----------



## roaringpanda (Jan 22, 2009)

1925.38 + 19.5 = 1944.88


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

1944.88 +8.10 = 1952.98


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

5.62 = 1958.60


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

1958.60 + 15.5 = 1974.1


----------



## roaringpanda (Jan 22, 2009)

1974.1 + 19.5 = 1993.6


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

1993.6 + 13.11 = *2006.71*

WOW we already broke 2k miles...

anyway did a nice little off road ride at UWF... i realy think my tech riding skills are getting worse :-/... also played with a GPS a little... we'll see how it works out in a few here


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

donalson said:


> 1993.6 + 13.11 = *2006.71*
> 
> WOW we already broke 2k miles...


NICE!


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

as the weather gets better and that this massive project that i have been on is now over i should be able to help alot more in the up coming weeks. i'm going to try to get myself up to about 100 dirt miles a week by the end of march. i use to do that and i was in much better shape do to it so i want to get back to there.


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

11:67 
11.18 
10.72 
+2006.71
=2040.28
A few more road trips this week


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

21 + 2040.28 = 2061.28


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

Catching up for the month...
2061.28 +120.54 (two weeks worth)= 2181.82


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

2181.82 + 3 = *2184.82*


----------



## needcoffee (Nov 30, 2008)

3
3
4.5= 2195.32


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

2195.32 + 12.23 = *2207.55*

nice slow ride with some PORC guys... lots o fun...


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

well we have made your goal for the first month. it should be easier for here on out!! as its going to start to get warmer and the days are getting longer. that all equals more riding!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

it's not my goal... it's OUR goal ... we all pitched in... I expected us to start of slow and come spring hammer it out... I never expected this...

keep it up guys


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

11.37 
10.06 
+2207.55
=2228.98


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

donalson i just i slipped in my typing i add a "y" on front of our. i this rate i think we can hit +35000 miles. if it looks like that we might want to see how many we can do in a year MAX if you know what i mean.


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

+17.21 = 2246.19


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Rides for 1/30 - 1/31*

2246.19 + 15.8 + 6.4 = *2268.39*


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

2268.39 + 14.61 = *2283*


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

2283 + 21.1 = *2304.1*


----------



## roaringpanda (Jan 22, 2009)

2304.1 + 19.5 = 2323.6


----------



## Stewmander (Jul 23, 2008)

2323.6 + 4.62(x2) = *2332.84*


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I'll add my ice ride on Saturday to the fold (I had some not too bad singletrack, but everything else was ice city...almost enough to make me think of going studded).

2332.84 + 14.97 = *2347.81

*(Edited to include Stewmander's post almost simultaneous to mine)


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

2347.81+30.27 = 2378.08


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Kyoseki said:


> 2347.81+30.27 = 2378.08


and throw another 20.08 (at 17.5mph ) on there - 2398.16

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go find a beer, and possibly a defibrillator ....


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

...that 17.5mph on a road bike or what?


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

donalson said:


> ...that 17.5mph on a road bike or what?


Specialized hardrock with slicks 

... but yes, road ride, lunch hour 
http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/7558763


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

2398.16 + 4 = 2402.16


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

I am sure my cycle computer did change somehow on my ride today. Suddenly it started showing speeds that was clearly wrong. It said that I had gone nearly 30km. That can not be correct I belive it should be about correct with about 20km or 12.5 miles.

2402.16 +12.5 = 241.66


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

if you can recall the route you took head over to www.mapmyride.com and map it out...


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

pertm said:


> I am sure my cycle computer did change somehow on my ride today. Suddenly it started showing speeds that was clearly wrong. It said that I had gone nearly 30km. That can not be correct I belive it should be about correct with about 20km or 12.5 miles.
> 
> 2402.16 +12.5 = 241.66


i think you are missing a digit bro. So the total should be *2414.66*

with that add 11.3 for my night ride yesterday out on the trails again. I've been sick the past week.

so the total is 2425.96


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

Opps! thank for correcting. 
I have mapped it or as close as I can with google maps and found it to ba about 20km. so what I said was as correct as I can get it.


----------



## roaringpanda (Jan 22, 2009)

Lunchtime ride
2425.96 + 11.5 = *2437.46*


----------



## 2l2qam (Oct 28, 2008)

2437.46+40=2477.46


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

2477.46 + 16 = *2493.46*


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

2493.46+19.98 = 2513.44

10%


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

Three dirt rides and a road.

2513.44 + 30.8 = 2544.24


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

2544.24 + 16 = *2560.24*


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Finally got a little break in the weather around here. All road miles because there's 15" of snow on the trails. 

2560.24 + 14.28 = 2574.52


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

2574.52 + 3 = *2577.52*


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

2577.52 + 14 = *2591.52*


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

2591.52 + 3 =2593.52


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

2594.52 + 16.5 = *2611.02*


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Yesterday's ride:

2611.02 + 16.61 = 2627.63


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

2627.63 + 29.48 = 2657.11


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

2657.11 + 5.5 = 2662.61


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

2662.61 + 10.95 = [B2673.56[/B]

finaly got back on 2 wheels out in UWF... good ride... realy need to get more miles logged


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

2673.56+3ish=2676.56 miles

this ride really sucked as it was just one big case of trench warfare. i was making the trench in the trail!!! it would pedal like 20 feet down the trail but i really pedaled more like 50 feet do to wheel spin


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

I picked up my new bike on friday and went out Saturday..WOOHOO!!

2697.66 + 16.11 = 2713.77


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

2676.56 + 21.1 = *2697.66*


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

+10.2 full moon night ride yesterday p.m. = *2723.97*


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

+13.74 on a nice, slushy winter ride = *2737.71*


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Yesterday's ride:

2737.71 + 11.22 = 2748.93


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

2748.93 + 5.08 = 2754.05
Heavy snow makes it hard enough to ride on roads


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

2754.05+14.31 = 2768.36

Short ride, was hoping to do 30 but broke a spoke at the 7.5 mile mark so I ended up going spinning instead.


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

2768.36 + 11.5 = 2779.86.

Saturday's ride. Would be a bit more if pushing uphills through the mud registered on my computer (too slow).


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

All road miles. Still too much snow. 

2779.86 + 21.43 = 2801.29


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

Sat & Sun MTB rides

2801.29 + 15.3 = 2816.59


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

+6.2 night ride on the golf cart paths on a singlespeed beach cruiser. Funnest ride I've rode in a while. Partly cloudy skys and a fullmoon make excellent riding.


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

All 2009 miles so far. Personal goal of 2009 miles this year. Will start posting when I update my miles on Bikejournal dot com.
2816.59 + 149.10 = 2965.69


----------



## KRAHNKALIZED (Feb 10, 2009)

2965.69+5=2970.69
would have been more if it wasnt for the snow


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

2965.69 + 11.21 = 2976.90


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

I forgot to total in my 6.2 in my earlier post. The total is now

*2983.1*


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

2983.1 + 22.31 = *3005.41*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3k miles in under 6 weeks... way to go guys... we're way ahead of schedule... something I didn't think would happen till spring hit...

now i need to get off my duff and log some miles


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

"3k miles in under 6 weeks... way to go guys... we're way ahead of schedule... something I didn't think would happen till spring hit..."

Very nice :thumbsup:

Here are some more miles to throw on the pile....
3005.41 + 15.5 = *3020.91*


----------



## KRAHNKALIZED (Feb 10, 2009)

3020.91 + 2.6 = 3023.51
i started snowing pretty good, i cant catch a break


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

3023.51 + 22.53 = 3064.04


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

3064.04+20.00 (exactly!) = 3084.04


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

3084.04 +4.3 =3088.34


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

3088.34 + 10.35 = 3098.69


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

3098.69+3=3101.69


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

3098.69 + 20.38 = *3119*


----------



## BikeMedic (Sep 30, 2008)

8 Miles last sunday.

Due to 3 post at once

3DollaBillz puts it up to 3122.07

and for mine

3122.07 + 8 =*3130.07*


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

3130.07 + 15.5 = *3145.57*


----------



## KRAHNKALIZED (Feb 10, 2009)

3145.57+3.9=3149.47


----------



## b3ksmith (Sep 18, 2005)

3149.47 + 65 this week = 3214.47


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

3214.47 + 11.9 = *3226.37*


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

3226.37 + 30 = *3257.37*


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

3257.37+28.94= 3286.33


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

3286.33 + 12.2 + 10 = *3308.53*


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

3308.53 + 11.66 = 3320.19


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

just got done with one sweet ride at a new trail. this place is so fast and flowy it is ridiculous. even though it was kinda muddy today it was still fast and i was on the am/fr bike it would have been even faster if i was on the xc bike. well anyway to the point i put in like 13 miles today and i will be going there alot more. its even close, only about 15 miles away.

3320.19+13=3333.19


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

Tuesday Night Ride 22 + 3333.19 = *3355.19*


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

The past 2 days of riding:

3355.19 + 26.34 = 3381.53


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

3381.53 + 16.5 = *3398.03*


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

3398.03 + 3 = *3401.03*


----------



## needcoffee (Nov 30, 2008)

3401.03+3=3404.03


----------



## needcoffee (Nov 30, 2008)

3404.03+3=*3407.03*


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

3407.03 + 19.72 = *3426.75*


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

+11+10.6 +8.2+5.6+5.6+8.2=*3475.95*


----------



## batangueno (Jan 16, 2009)

3475.95 + 6.2 = 3482.15


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

+ 7.64 = 3489.79


----------



## needcoffee (Nov 30, 2008)

3489.79+4.7=*3494.49*


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

Just finished a "Historical" ride.
3494.49 + 37.15 = *3531.64*


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

3531.64+9.3=3540.94 miles

a little bit more sloppy than the other day


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

+18.21 = 3559.15


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

3559.15 + 3 = 3562.15


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

3562.15 + 16.5 + 15.8 = *3594.45*


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

3594.45 + 4.02 = 3598.47


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3498.47+12 =*3510.47*

went out for a real ride today on the trail... experimented with a skinny CX tire out back for fun... worked pretty well... except a few sandy patches... it's a kenda kross 700x40... so slick in the center... also not a good to stand on anything remotely slick as you'll just spin the tire... i can see where using a cx tire would be good 

miles also include a few more random rides around the block that didn't total enough to add into this in a given ride...


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

3510.47 + 8.9 = *3519.37*


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

12.72 
11.93 
5.62
+3519.37
=3549.63


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

3 Mtn rides and a road ride

3549.63 + 41.14 =3590.77


----------



## needcoffee (Nov 30, 2008)

3590.77+4.7=*3595.47*


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

3595.47 + 18.66 = 3614.13


----------



## needcoffee (Nov 30, 2008)

3614.13+4.7=*3618.83*


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

3618.83 + 18.05 = 3636.88

Lost enough weight today to go from Obese to Overweight on my BMI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: Good Job Sha!

3636.88 + 22.38 = *3659.26*


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

3659.26 + 8.03 + 5.30 = *3672.59*


----------



## b3ksmith (Sep 18, 2005)

Corner-Carver said:


> 3659.26 + 8.03 + 5.30 = *3672.59*


3672.59 + 40 (so far this week) = 3712.59


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

3712.59 + 6.4 = 3718.99


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Finally got back out on the street bike instead of just doing spin classes

3718.99+20.01 (@18 mph, woohoo!) = 3739.00


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

3739.00 + 16 = *3755*


----------



## batangueno (Jan 16, 2009)

3755 + 7.5 = 3762.5


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

4 + 3762.5 = *3766.5*

slow ride with the kids down at the rails to trails trail... 10' wide and smooth flat pavement... perfect... my 5y/o managed to hit a nice consistent 10mph for a little bit... 4y/o seemed to max about 8mph... much better now that he's on the 16" instead of the littler bike he had... and to think he wouldn't even touch a real bike till the day before he turned 4 (when he turned into a "big boy"... anyway both of em did great and enjoyed it ... i should add their miles to the log haha...
mark


----------



## needcoffee (Nov 30, 2008)

3766.5+4.89=*3771.39*


----------



## vertex112 (Nov 23, 2008)

3771.39 + 58.16 = 3829.55 (everything miles) Keep it up guys! we rule the world


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

3829.55 + 15.5 = *3845.05*


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Just a few short rides the past few days.

3845.05 + 26.87 = 3871.92


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Another 20.01 today (18.3 mph )

3871.92+20.01 = 3891.93

I can't wait to get on the road bike, my little Hardrock is running out of gears


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

3891.93 + 21.20 = *3912.13*
Thursday nights Urban Ride, I just got on the sidewalk in the middle of a turn and got caught on a row of uneven bricks that were about 3/4 inch higher than the ground around it. Long story short, front tire slid out and I went down. My bike is at the shop today and they are going to see if the rear derailer is screwed or not... :madman:


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

3912.13 + 10.2 = *3922.33*


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I'll get back into posting here before too long....I've had the weather and my schedule conspiring against me to keep me off the bike  But I will need to do some training for a big ride this summer, so I'll be back in a big way soon enough.


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

3922.33+8.7=3931.03


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

10.1 + 3931.03 = *3941.13*

road ride... VERY windy... first 1/2 was miserable into a very strong head wind... i was having to push going DOWN HILL at one point... (weather.com says 17mph with 33mph gusts)... few times it almost blew me off the road... was very fun on the way back... easy 20mph pace going uphill... hit 36.3mph going down a quick hill... had to bleed some speed otherwise i'd have prob easily done 40mph (scary haha)


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

3941.13 + 3.6 = *3944.73*


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Finally got back on the 5.5 for some real miles (and a couple thousand feet of climbing), not this tarmac nonsense 

3944.73 + 17.02 = 3961.75


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

Well fellas, I'm off the bike for the next 4-6 weeks due to knee surgery so this will be my last post on the thread for some time . Keep those pedals turning... I shall return!

3961.75 + 4.5 = *3966.25*


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

jtmartin57 said:


> Well fellas, I'm off the bike for the next 4-6 weeks due to knee surgery so this will be my last post on the thread for some time . Keep those pedals turning... I shall return!


Well that sucks, get well soon!


----------



## Stewmander (Jul 23, 2008)

3966.25 + 2.8 (x2) = 3971.85


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

jtmartin57 said:


> Well fellas, I'm off the bike for the next 4-6 weeks due to knee surgery so this will be my last post on the thread for some time . Keep those pedals turning... I shall return!


whens the surgery?... i'll pray for a speedy recovery for ya man... knee pain sucks


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

3971.85 + 40.29 = *4012.14*
A few more rides with a lots of snow and ice. Now we are over 4000:thumbsup:


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

My surgery is Wednesday, 3/4. Lateral release surgery to correct patella tracking issues I've been plagued w/ for some years. I appreciate the prayers & well wishes fellas... I'll be cheering from the sidelines until I return !


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

4012.14 + 2.7 =4014.84


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

pertm said:


> 3971.85 + 40.29 = *4012.14*
> A few more rides with a lots of snow and ice. Now we are over 4000:thumbsup:


Awesome job guys!


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

4012.14 + 24.89 = 4037.03
Getting a few more big rides in on my old Mongoose. Will be buying a Specialized FSR XC Comp this month and then get to ride all my trails all over again with a new bike that fits me!


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Had a great ride today. Only a few miles on the road to get to the trails and back home.

4037.03 + 27.88 = 4064.91


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

4064.91 + 18.22 = 4083.12


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

+10.2+8.6 +7.2+ 5.6 +5.6= *4120.32*


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

4120.32 + 23.41 = *4143.73*


----------



## roaringpanda (Jan 22, 2009)

Four lunchtime rides this week:

4120.32 + (4 * 11.5) = 4166.32


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

4166.32 + 12.76 = 4179.08

That was the EASIEST 12.76 miles I have ever done. Bought a Specialized FSR Comp and it is SWEET!!


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

4179.08 + 12.54 = 4191.62


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

4191.62+178.09 (Whole Month of Feb) = *4369.71*

(Dang it, slipped below 10% of total miles contributed, Need to step it up a bit this month!)


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

+ 17.21 = 4386.92


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

1.97 + 4386.92 = *4388.89*

so i was just riding along when POP... then a hear a tink-tink-tink sounds... stopped to see what was dragging on my spokes and what do you know... i'm dragging a spoke on my spokes... was about a mile into the trail... i wrapped the dead spoke around another spoke then debated on riding some more (wheel was still plenty true enough to the point that it wasn't even rubbing the Vbrake out back... I decided to cut the ride short and see if my LBS was still open so i could pick up some bits to get my other bike back up and riding...

very happy to hear the cost to fix the wheel... like $1.50 for the spoke and another $15 to true the wheel... pretty awesome IMHO... so got the other odds and ends I needed and off I went... now i'm debating on a road ride or trail ride on the rigid tommarow... I think road will win... i need the miles and i don't feel like swapping tires.


----------



## Zapple (Mar 1, 2009)

19.9 + 19.9 + 32 + 4388.89 = *4460.69*


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

16.56 = 4477.25


----------



## swifttal (Mar 7, 2009)

Tested out new S-works helmet in the rain (couldn't wait)

4477.25 + 3.0 = 4480.25


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

32+4480.25 = *4512.25*

did a 30 mile loop today... furthest i've ever ridden in one stint... trying to log some miles... end of next month I've got the Tour de cure (please see my siggy and consider sponsoring me)... so need to be ready to make it 62 miles with out dieing haha... I found that the saddle I have isn't going to work for 100k... haha... so looking at a brooks... but wonder if i'll be able to brake it in on time... side note... i've made the bike a bit more road oriented... finally put a tipple up front and a bit narrower cassette out back (11-28)... outside of needing to tweak the deraillers and the saddle the bike is honestly ready for the 100k ride ... me on the other hand not so much... but I was pleased to see that i've made improvements... my average MPH has gone up almost a full 1mph seance the last time i did a similar loop (25 then 30m this time)... so good times...

extra 2 miles are random around the block rides I didn't post


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

I see we've got a few new posters... welcome to the group and thanks for helping us on our quest of 25k miles


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

4512.25+13.7=*4525.95*

all hilly as crap as well. there is over 1500 feet of climbing in the first 6.5 miles! also its all tech riding as well and you have to be on your game 100% of the time.


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

Two rides in the last week:
10.6 Trail ride
19.2 First ride on new road bike
+4525.95
=4555.75


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

4555.75 + 5.02 = *4560.77*
This was a friday friends and family ride to have lunch and back.
Road biking starts tomorrow! WOOHOO!


----------



## swifttal (Mar 7, 2009)

4560.77 + 6.13 = *4566.90*


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

Last 5 rides

4566.90 + 48.7 = 4615.6


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

4615.6+20.05 = 4635.65

That was fecking windy, took me 40 minutes to do the 10 miles down to Manhattan Beach and like 25 to do the return.


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

14.32 = 4649.97


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

4649.97 + 35.90 = *4685.87*
Last 5 rides.
A lot easier to ride now with less ice on roads.


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

4685.87 + 3 = *4688.87*


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

4688.87 + 18.92 = 4707.79


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

4707.79 + 7.43 = *4715.22*


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

4715.22 + 9.25= 4724.47


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

tuesday night ride that I almost forgot to add:
4724.47 + 20.46 = *4744.93*


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

Tonights ride
4744.93 + 20.11 = *4765.14*


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

11.43 = 4776.57


----------



## needcoffee (Nov 30, 2008)

4776.57+4.9=*4781.47*


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Finally stopped raining. Past 2 days of riding.

4781.47 + 33.19 = 4814.66


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

+ 16.91 = 4831.57

Did a road ride today. That was the most insane, dangerous thing I've done in a while!


----------



## needcoffee (Nov 30, 2008)

4831.57 + 4.85=*4836.42*


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I'll get more in tomorrow...yesterday and today it was a very short hop over to the LBS for a shock bushing replacement

4836.42 + 0.89 = *4837.31*


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Throw another 20 on there 

4837.31+20 = 4857.31

Hopefully can get some decent mileage done this weekend, got sunday off so I'm hoping to put up some decent numbers then


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

+ 9.57 = 4866.88


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

7.7 + 4866.88 = *4874.58*

little bit of trail riding before i the heavens let loose... sore from a hard upperbody and core workout yesterday...


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

4874.58+10.2= 4884.78

Great trail ride yesterday. Dry, smooth, firm trails. 20 minutes quicker than when I did it two weeks ago in the mud.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Warmer weather so a ride in the snow yesterday. Challenging....some spots were sheet ice, others were 4" of pack trail with 1'+ of deep stuff if you came off.

4884.78 + 10.38 = *4895.16*


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

4895.16 + 23.57 = 4918.73


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

4918.73 + 55.23 = 4973.96

Did a 44 mile road ride on Sat!:cornut:


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

4973.96 + 22 = 4995.96 

Argh, so close, come on, someone put us over 5000


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

4995.96+6.3=5002.26 miles

OVER 5K NOW WHOOT!

but remember that us only 1/5 the way there. and we are nearing 1/4 the way through the year. Come on we can do this


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

5k miles... awesome guys :thumbsup: I'm sure the mileage will only go up as the spring/summer months come around. I'll be good for at least 2-3k once I'm back on the bike after my knee recovers.

Keep those miles coming!


----------



## swifttal (Mar 7, 2009)

5002.26 + 20.1 = *5022.36*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

10.3 + 5022.36 = *5032.66*

went out for a quick road ride... I seriously need to spend more time out there... still working on getting a hold of that trainer from a buddy of mine... got a little over a month to be ready for the 100k ride... need a lot more miles...


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

I've been blessed with warm weather for the past 3 days.

5032.66 + 62.88 = 5094.54


----------



## needcoffee (Nov 30, 2008)

5094.54 + 4.9 =*5054.44*


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Went back out on a short ride.

5054.44 + 8.76 = 5063.20


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

20 + 5063.20 = *5083.20*

had someone to watch the kiddies so i took a quick 20 miles on the road... first 5 miles was feeling out my new commute... start next week sometime so i'll finaly have a job to commute to...


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

5083.20 + 22.87 = 5106.07


----------



## meatusmc (Jun 27, 2008)

IM new to the game but Ill start counting, Im at a grand total of 1232 accoding to the ole bike computer since the first of the year...


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

5106.07 + 22.55 = 5128.62


----------



## meatusmc (Jun 27, 2008)

1232+45.7= 1277.7


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey meatusmc - keep a running total of the poster before you 
5128.62+1277.7+45.88 = 6452.20


Had a great ride of 45.88 today. Big Thicket Bike Tour near Beaumont, TX. I signed up for the 36 mile ride but felt so good at the cutoff that I did the 46 mile route!!

My wife was taking pictures of the event. Even though I have dropped 24 pounds since January (I'm 6'4" and 248#) I still have the gut showing in the pics 

Gonna take care of that before summer is over though!!


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

6452.20 + 11.0 + 7.4 = 6470.60

Todays and yesterdays rides


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

10 + 6470.60 = 6480.6

good trail ride with some friends out at UWF... was a slow pace as none of us have spent much time off road in the past month or so... took the camera out for some fun (aka good reason to stop)... was a nice change of pace from the road...

back to the road tommarow... 

AND WOW... one person realy adds a lot of miles  keep up the good work... wonder if we can't hit 30k with the way things are going?


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

+8.6+8.6+10.2+15.1=* 6523.1*


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

6253.1 + 9.23 = 6262.33

WHOOO...still a little sore from yesterday's ride. But have FINALLY convinced my wife to get a bike and hit the trails with me  
She did a little over 3 miles (way to go babe!!) She'll start posting miles as soon as I can get her a good signon name...


----------



## RK137 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi all, I've been lurking but I figured I should post up the mileage for my first ride on my own bike.

6262.33 + 4.1 = 6266.43

Short ride, but I'm new and still building stamina. I came back with a HUGE smile and look forward to adding many more miles to the project. :thumbsup:


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

20.5 + 6266.43 = *6286.93*

good road ride... i REALY need a different saddle though... becomes more and more apparent every time i ride it...


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Winter ride here yesterday before we got 4" of snow today....

6286.93 + 12.54 =* 6299.47*

Here's what I rode:



















Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics...but some pics are better than having no pics at all.


----------



## roaringpanda (Jan 22, 2009)

Weekend rides plus Pasadena Marathon bike tour 6299.47 + 6.5 + 16 + 26.2 = *6348.17*


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Past few days of riding. Stuck to the road today because my front brake is screwed. I'll be putting on a new set of Elixir CR's later this week. 

6348.17 + 37.58 = 6385.75


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

6385.75 + 39.68 = 6425.43

Several rides this week on road the last week. Getting better conditions here with less snow & ice so soon I will be changing tires.


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

Made a road trip to Austin, TX (I live about 4 hours away) on my vacation this week. Yesterday rode Walnut Creek. Approximately 20 miles. Flipped over my handlebars at mile 11.66 and took out my computer and front reflector  Still had a great ride though. 

Today rode Rocky Hill Ranch in Smithville - FanFreakinTastic place. Rode without front reflector but was able to hold my computer on with electrical tape!! 21.02 miles.

Taking Wednesday off to recover then hitting the trails again Thursday - My kind of vacation!







Part of Walnut Creek trail.







Really cool bridge at Rocky Hill Ranch.


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

oops...forgot to add the mileage
6425.43 + 41.02 = 6466.45


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Short ride on a new (crappy) trail yesterday. Now it's gonna rain for the next 2 days. 

6466.43 + 7.21 = 6473.64


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

Shafaegalo said:


> Really cool bridge at Rocky Hill Ranch.


ummm.... post it up please? all i see is a file location.


----------



## roaringpanda (Jan 22, 2009)

6473.64 + 10.5 x 2 = *6494.64*


----------



## ctyjones (Mar 17, 2009)

Gave the new bike a run after a tune-up, at least until it started raining again...

6494.64 + 4.3 = *6498.94*


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

ctyjones said:


> 6494.64 + 4.3 = *6498.94*


6498.94+22 = 6520.94


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

6520.94 + 33.09 = 6554.03


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Little ride today in the snow and ice:

6554.03 + 13.16 = *6567.19*


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

Short ride today myself and the wife, we are both just getting started so short rides once or twice a week for the next month to get us going, we plan to build it up 
3 x 2 = 6 + 6567.19 = *6573.19*


----------



## RK137 (Dec 23, 2008)

6573.19 + 4.6 = 6577.79

Another short one, but I did it much faster this time. I have to ride more. So out of shape. rft:


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

6577.79 + 3 = *6580.79*


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

6580.79 + 19.62 = 6600.41


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

6600.41+3.1+13.2=6616.71 miles

3.1 miles of the commute to work and 13.2 miles on the dirt!

also just got invited to the 24hours of BigBear. need to get on the ridding and loosing some of this clyde weight.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

6616.71 + 20 = 6636.71

Too much time in spin classes doing no miles


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, I should start racking up some bigger miles in the not too distant future. Picking up my new commuter on Fri night...it's a CX bike, but it'll still see some dirt....just not the rough stuff the mtb does. If I get it set up right, it'll be doing the daily commute before too long which will help the tally here


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Started PT yesterday...*

So I should be back in the game in ~4 weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

6636.17 + 216.03 = 6852.74
(My monthly Contribution)


----------



## mjwood0 (May 24, 2004)

Figure that since I'm a Clyde and need to bike more, I might as well get in on this too.

Below are my first rides of the season (and my first rides in 4 years...)
Sat: 5 mile paved ride at a local park
Tues: 5.2 mile swampy trail ride at a state park
Wed: 3.6 miles at local gym (warmup for strength workout)

Total: 13.8

6852.74 + 13.8 = 6866.54


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

last 3 rides

6866.54 + 37.9 = 6904.44


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

6904.44 + 32.22 = 6936.66


----------



## mjwood0 (May 24, 2004)

Nice ride with the wife:

6936.66 + 6.23 = 6942.79


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Little shake-down ride on the CX bike

6942.79 + 13.28 = *6956.07*


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

Never underestimate what you are capable of. Signed up for a road tour in Jasper, TX. I wanted to do a 1/2 century but there wasn't one available. They had a 10, 30, 70 and 100. So I signed up for the 70 figuring I could call for SAG support if my body gave out. A LOT of hills and wind was in my face on the way in, but I finished the sucker. Took a little over 5 hours (14.5mph average). Plus they had fajitas after the ride!!

6956.07 + 74.77 = 7030.84


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

Short round the block ride this morning 7030.84 + 2 = *7032.84*


----------



## Chris Huff (Mar 23, 2007)

Rode Ft. Yargo yesterday.

7032.84 + 10.52 = *7044.36*


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

7044.36 + 25.03 + 7069.39


----------



## vertex112 (Nov 23, 2008)

So far my Odometer reads 468km after resetting it two months ago. After ridding 50km today and 12.5hr of training this week. So that equals 292.5miles

7069.39 + 292.5 = 7361.89


----------



## mjwood0 (May 24, 2004)

Nice short ride today: 4.4 miles

7361.89 + 4.4 = 7366.29


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

Kit McConnico Park in Lufkin, TX. It's a nice 3.5 mile loop that is expanding to 7 miles over the next three weeks. If you live in the area drop by for a trail day. May 11, 18 and 25.

7366.29 + 17.62 = 7383.91


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

Put the wrong dates on the trail days - it is APRIL 11, 18, and 25


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice road ride with 2400ft of climbing 

7383.91 + 42.4 = 7426.31


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

+5.6 + 11.4 + 5.8 + 10 + 8.9 + 5 + 9.1 = *7482.11*


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

7482.11 + 114.79 = 7596.9
Several rides the last week or so. Great to ride no when it is a lot warmer and no ice. Soon I hope the ice and snow will be gone from roads higher up so I can take longer trips.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok...a couple rides...one to pick up at the local Purolator depot, one commute to work:

7596.90 + 8.88 + 6.34 = *7612.11*


----------



## mjwood0 (May 24, 2004)

Couple rides -- one outside before the weather turned, one indoors on the Expresso trainer at the gym.

7612.90 + 5.4 + 8.84 = 7627.14


----------



## mjwood0 (May 24, 2004)

Another ride on the trainer tonight

7627.14 + 7.43 = 7634.57


----------



## Chris Huff (Mar 23, 2007)

Rode Ft. Yargo again.

7634.57 + 11.53 = 7646.10


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

9 + 7646.10 = *7655.10*
wow we're way up sence the last time I got to add some miles to the list...

had an afternoon off from work and the PORC crew was having a group ride... YAY...

it was brutal for me... i haven't ridden in a while and am getting more and more out of shape (well i am a shape...) HR average was 178... spent over 3/4 of the time in zone 5 (over 180bmp) and maxed at 195... for the forumula my max should be 191... so... haha... looks like about 15 min of the ride was spent ABOVE zone 5 (180bpm)

fun


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

donalson said:


> 9 + 7646.10 = *7655.10*
> wow we're way up sence the last time I got to add some miles to the list...
> 
> had an afternoon off from work and the PORC crew was having a group ride... YAY...
> ...


Dang...I hate it when I miss an entry somewhere...

Correcting for my oops:

7655.10 + 8.88 + 6.34 = *7670.32*


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Couple days of riding.

7670.32 + 45.77 = 7716.09


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

Short ride

7716.09 + 2 =* 7718.09*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

35.1 + 7718.09 = *7753.19*

longish road ride... another 15 days till my 100k... i'm way down on miles... i'm pretty sure i'm going to die... lol.


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

Another short one today, didnt plan to go out but really wanted to. Still trying to build up my road riding fitness with short rides often.

7753.19 + 2 = *7755.19 *

Suppose even these little bits help


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, I went for my first longer road and MUT ride of the year. Gotta get ready for my 200k in June 

7755.19 + 34.89= *7790.08*


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

7790,08 + 12.20= 7802.28


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

7802.28 + 31.65 = 7833.93


----------



## Chris Huff (Mar 23, 2007)

7833.93+12 = *7845.93*


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice lttle ride today in the very hot sun for the UK!

7845.98 + 4 = *7849.98*


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

7849.98 + 32 = *7881.98*

32 is 2 rides combined. A 12 miler and a 20. My only two rides so far this year, but it feels good to get out!


----------



## mmd83 (Oct 4, 2007)

92 + 127 + 7881.98 = 8100.98

Just started riding again in February and added March in as well. 

I'll add april when the month is over and hopefully the weather will get better and I can match or surpass what I did in two months.


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

8100.98 + 65.67 = 8166.65

Two rides, 10.95 mtn and 54.72 road, traing for a century on May 3rd!


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

Short ride around the woods 

8166.65 + 4.34 = 8170.99


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

12.3 + 8170.99 = *8183.29*

short road ride... hit 42.5mph on the way back (out and back ride, strong head wind going out = fun tail wind coming home)

on a side note... I want to just say ya'll are doing awesome... we're almost a 1000 miles over where we "should" be and spring is just kicking in for a lot of you... I wouldn't be supprised to see 30k miles this year if we can keep it up


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

8183.29 + 8.1 = 8191.39


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

8191.39 + 6.44 = 8197.83

Short road ride around town.


----------



## husabergrider (Mar 22, 2009)

8197.3+23.4=8221.23

Ten miles on asphalt, the rest on dirt trails.


----------



## Chris Huff (Mar 23, 2007)

Short Ride.

8221.23 + 4.6 = 8225.83


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

8225.83 + 9.5 = 8235.33

First ride out after being sick for over a week. I felt really fresh and rode a quick pace, though I think my stamina was a bit lower towards the end of the ride.


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

8235.33 + 14.81 = 8250.14

I'm hitting that same wind that Donalson is going out! Makes the ride back worth it though


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

14 + 8250.14 = *8264.14*

wed night group ride  yay for late sunlight... great ride... i'm getting faster... or they are getting slower... not sure what one ;-)


----------



## fewinhibitions (Apr 16, 2009)

54 + 8264.14 = *8318.14*

Mostly trails in the Gabes.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Just a commute and run up to teach a bike course...

8318.14 + 16.85 = *8334.99*


----------



## Chris Huff (Mar 23, 2007)

8334.99 + 9.2 = 8344.19


----------



## mjwood0 (May 24, 2004)

Last two rides in the local state park: 7.0 & 6.78

8334.99 + 7.0 + 6.78 = 8348.77


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

8348.77 + 5.05 = 8353.82

Short local ride. Nothing too spectacular.


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

8353.82 + 32.11 = 8385.93


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

8353.82 + 4 =* 8357.82*


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I went for a little ride last night trying to figure out how I'll be able to commute to work in the future. Found some interesting paths....not the ones I need yet, but it was a good little ride.

8357.82 + 14.51 = *8372.33*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

40.9 + 8372.33 = *8413.23*

40 miles on the road... 2hr 45min of pedal time... I rode to my LBS... ended up hanging out for about 2 or 3 hrs... his helper is in cali on a family emergency and he was a little over his head so I helped out... even made a sale on a saddle 

next week i've got my 100k (62miles) it's going to be a hard ride but I think i'll come out ok


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

4 + 8413.23 = *8417.23*


----------



## Chris Huff (Mar 23, 2007)

8417.23 + 14.2 (sat) + 9.2(sun) = *8440.63*


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

8440.63 + 23.42 = *8464.05*


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

5 inches of rain in the last 2 days 
That means road ride time...
8464.05 + 9.94 = 8473.99


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Back on the bike again....*

8473.99 + 18.25 = 8492.24


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

Howdy All, I'm Chris, and ahhmm I'm a Clydesdale. Yes it's true, 6'2" 230 lbs.
I have only ridden about 30mi. so far this season. I have splitboarded 99 days and climbed (and descended) 452,652 vertical feet since December Hopefully still going .
My local trails won't be rideable until probably July. So I am riding my clyde appropriate road bike, Kona Jake w/ 700 X 40c road tires.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Split...I'm glad we have similar tastes. I've got my Jake doing commuting duty right now getting ready for a big ride this summer.


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Not as much riding as I wanted over the weekend, but I did have other things to do around the house. Now I can't ride for the next three days because it's gonna rain. 

8492.24 + 28.23 = 8520.47


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

8520.47 + 24.6 + 4.68 = 8549.75


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

Psycho Mike said:


> Split...I'm glad we have similar tastes. I've got my Jake doing commuting duty right now getting ready for a big ride this summer.


Nice! Is it the Conquer Cancer ride you are prepping for? How many km is your commute? How often are you riding it?

My Jake is my commuting bike (summer job) also. It's the perfect road bike for me here. We have hundreds of miles of ranch roads connected by blacktop roads.
Put in a 16mi. recovery ride this afternoon. Didn't get to snowboard this a.m.  Temps were too warm first thing. Avy danger was increasing quickly.
30+16= 46


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

8549.75 + 17.26 = 8567.01

Trails still to wet... 
Another ride around town.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

8567.01+46=8613.01
(sorry spacing the format)


----------



## moocha88 (Apr 15, 2009)

8613.01 + 23.5 = 8636.51
not bad for prepping my house to sell most of the weekend


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

8636.51 + 5 = 8641.51


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

8641.51+21.50=8663.01


----------



## mjwood0 (May 24, 2004)

Haven't been too good about keeping up here! In the last week:

7.2 mile trail ride late last week
10.7 easy ride with the wife on Sat.
10.5 easy ride with the wife today

8663.01 + 7.2 + 10.7 + 10.5 = 8691.41


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

Late ride around town (testing out new front light)
Hitting the trails FOR SURE Wednesday - finally dried out enough to ride.

8691.41 + 10.1 = 8701.51


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

8701.51 + 10 = 8711.51


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

Tyler State Park in Tyler, TX. Rumoured to be the BEST trails in Texas. After today's ride it definitely rates in my top 5. Most trails have the equal number of ups then downs. Not this place - probably 3/4 uphill and a gigantic (for Texas) downhill halfway thru the ride.

8711.51 + 16.54 = 8728.05


----------



## Chris Huff (Mar 23, 2007)

Ft. Yargo again. Pushed myself pretty hard and knocked 12 minutes off my lap (~10-15%).

8728.05 + 11.5 = 8739.55


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

8739.55+13.5=8753.05
Climbed Pine Creek Pass-first sustained climb on a bike this season. Not very high, 557 vertical feet.


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

+ 12.8 + 5.6 +5.6 +10.2 +5.6+4.7 + 1.3 + 5.6 + 18.3= *8817.75*


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

8817.75 + 52.22 = 8869.97


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

109.84 + 8869.97 = 8979.81

Several rides the last week or so. Finally it starts to become weather so that longer trips are easier. First trip this year around a local lake that still has a lot of ice on it. some places the dirt road was wet and it was really hard to go there.


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

8979.81 + 11.5 + 10.2 = 9001.51

Over 9000 miles now! Two rides from last weekend that I forgot to add. Should have a couple to add on Monday, including 11.2 from my first ever race on Sunay. Greenbrier in MD if anyone else is going to be there.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

9001.51+12=9013.51


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

63 + 9013.51 = 9076.51

tour de cure ride day... 100k... awesome ride... will post my own thread here soon


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

+ 21.73 = 9098.24


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Delay getting one commute in here and a good ride today. Oh well, they are both here now...

I managed to blow my own mind with the CX bike today, though. Little ravine near the new house with a corresponding ~1 block dip in the trail...the climb out is 4-5% grade. I started off at the bottom at about 15 km/h, hit the top at 40km/hr....dang these bikes are fun.

9098.24 + 5.43 + 20.41 = *9124.08*


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Perfect weather and the trails are finally dry. It's nice to be riding on dirt.

9124.08 + 31.87 = 9155.95


----------



## husabergrider (Mar 22, 2009)

Really nice weather.
9155.95+25=9180.95


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

9180.95 + 20.2 + 13.1 + 9.7 + 20.1 = 9244.05


----------



## ctyjones (Mar 17, 2009)

9244.05 + 8.4 + 4 + 8.4 = 9264.85


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

finally post on here again!

9264.85+75ish miles (probably more actually)

new total= 9339.85 miles


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

9339.85 + 10.56 = 9350.41


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

9350.41 + 3 = 9353.41


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

9353.41 + 13.56 = 9366.97


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

+ 15.89 = 9382.86


----------



## Chris Huff (Mar 23, 2007)

9382.86 + 11.8 = 9394.66


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

9394.66 + 4.56 = 9399.22

Ride was cut very short today as an official from the parks dept in Lufkin, TX informed me they were shutting down the park for 2 weeks due to the swine flu. There has been a confirmed case in Houston (about 2 hours south of us) and the city is canceling all public gatherings including asking pastors to have no services this Sunday!! Very smart of the city to get out in front of this.


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

A couple of great days of riding.

9399.22 + 49.97 = 9449.19


----------



## roaringpanda (Jan 22, 2009)

9449.19 + 54 = 9503.19

Crazy long ride last Saturday. Not really saddle sore, thanks to the 155mm specialized avatar!


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

9503.19 + 24.76 = 9527.95

Early morning road ride...NO WIND!!


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

+ 22.05 = 9550.0


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

9550.00 + 25.15 = *9575.15*


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

From last week 9575.15 + 34.6 + 20 = 9629.75.
Riding again today


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

9629.75 + 15.88 = 9645.63


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

9645.63 + 5 = *9650.63*


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

9650.63 + 12.5 =9663.13

The view in the middle of the ride


----------



## uncomplientspud (Apr 20, 2008)

I would like to point out that this thread is wicked. Great work gals and guys and keep it up


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

9650.63 + 8.63 = 9659.26


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

9659.26 + 11.5 = 9670.76


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

9670.76 + 12.5 = 9683.26


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

9683.26 + 27.85 = 9711.11


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

Alright, I'll start doing this.. I havn't counted till I started riding a trail with the mile markers.

So far this summer, I'd under-estimate roughly 70 miles. 

So I'm staring at 70, and I'll report in when i get more.

my first post in Clyde section.

I'm 6'1.5" .. 315lb, riding an 09 Haro Escape Sport (just got yesterday)


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

9711.11 + 10.7 + 10 + 8.6 = *9740.41*


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

9740.41 + 21.14 = 9761.55

Starting to ride some road miles to gear up for the Livestrong ride in July, hope the miles still count.


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

9761.55 + 53.4 + 101.7 = 9916.65

My last training ride before my century and my first century this last Sunday! Only 2 rides in a week and a 1/2, but I made them count


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

9916.65 + 13.47 = *9930.12*


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

9930.12 + 29.46 = 9959.58


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

70 + 8 = *78* miles


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

The Red said:


> 70 + 8 = *78* miles


9959.58 + 78 = *10037.58*


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

+ 26.88 = 10064.46


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

13.75 + 10064.46 = *10078.21*


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

10078.21 + 33.21 = *10111.42*


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

10111.42 + 16.2 + 16.6 = 1144.22


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

1144.22 + 9.21 = 1153.43


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

78 + 16.5 + 11.5 + 11.5 = 117.5 miles


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

10192.93 is the current total (corrected post 73 and added miles for posts 74 and 75)

The Red - take the total from the previous post and add your most current ride to it and post the running total!!

10192.93 + 27.62 = 10220.55


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

10220.55 + 4.75 = 10225.3

4.75 through the wet sloppy mud at Pets park in Kenosha, WI. Probably added 10 pounds to the bike in just mud! :rockon:


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Just over 34 miles today. The rest of that was over a couple of days. Hopefully the rain will stay away for a few days.

10220.55 + 74.87 = 10295.24


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

10295.24 + 21.5 = 10316.74


----------



## mwandrusz (Apr 29, 2009)

Between the last 4 weekends:

23 miles at Kettle Moraine, WI
34 Miles at BCSP, IN
22 Miles Illinois Prarie path (so boring)
9 Miles at Palos Hills, near chicago:

10,316.74+23+34+22+9=

10,404.74


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Right, it's been a while since I posted, been doing too much spinning (and working!) and not getting my fat ass out on the bike.

Last month;
23.66 Mtn
14.13 Mtn
23.56 Mtn
30.54 Road
20.05 Road
11.43 Mtn

123.37 Miles

So far this month;
24.88 Road
23.61 Mtn
25.03 Road
14.23 Mtn
45.11 Road

132.86 Miles (isn't that sad? I've done more miles in the past 12 days than I did all of last month)

So I make that;
10,404.74 + 123.37 + 132.86 = 10660.97


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

10660.97 + 163.17 = 10824.04
Rides the 2 last weeks with some long rides and a few shorter ones.


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

A couple more days of riding.

10824.04 + 47.57 = 10871.61


----------



## vertex112 (Nov 23, 2008)

After three weeks of riding. I gathered up 308 miles with the majority of it from the trails or climbing. My odometer only goes to the nearest mile...

10871.61 + 308 = 11179.61

We are almost half way there!! It's not even summer yet. Good job everybody! I expect us to beat this by the end of the summer if not earlier.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

11179.61 + 7 =11186.61
First mtn.bike ride of the season


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

15.1 + 11,186.61 = *11,201.71*

schedule has sucked last few weeks... got a chance to commute finaly... day time ride sucked... lots of traffic... but going home was nice (11pm) nice and cool, little traffic and my light was just about right


----------



## mjcongleton (May 13, 2009)

11,201.71 + 6.0 = *11,207.71*

My first ride in 10 years. I hope to continue and lose 40 pounds in the meantime.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't want to mess anyone up here, but I JUST NOTICED this thread! As a clyde, I think I can plug in my commute miles too, right?

If not, just pick up with congleton's total.

January -- 10 days, 17.6 miles RT...176 miles.
February -- 14 days, 17.6 miles RT...246.4 miles, 422.4 total for 2 months.
March -- 20 days, 17.6 miles RT, plus 1 day 10 miles (fun ride on my b'day)...362, 784.4 total.
April, 20 days, 17.6 RT, plus one day 30 miles (aborted ride w/ Phil Keoghan)...382, 1166.4.
May, 9 days so far, 17.6 RT, 1 day 9.5 miles RT (bill paying)...167.9, 1334.3.

If you agree to add it in, that puts the total @ 12,542.01.
I'm a car-free bike commuter, and you can guess my daily mileage for that ride. Days off are hit & miss, depending on weather & what I have to do.


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

117.5 + 11.5 = *129* miles


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

bigpedaler said:


> If you agree to add it in, that puts the total @ 12,542.01.


Miles are miles 

12,542.01 + 21.20 = 12,561.22

*Hey, we're over half way!*


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

The Red said:


> 117.5 + 11.5 = *129* miles


Add them to the running total, it's a group effort to break 25,000 miles between all of us.


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Got out this morning to try out some new tires.

12,561.22 + 21.56 = 12582.78


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

12582.78
+40.20
+27.31
12650.29
2 trips around a local lake. The last trip had to be shorter than I had planned


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

12650.29 + 14.03 = 12664.32


----------



## mjcongleton (May 13, 2009)

12664.32 + 11.0 = *12675.32*

We have put on 1474 miles in under 24 hours (since my last post) WOW!


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Got out early to beat the rain.

12675.32 + 14.43 = 12689.75


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

12689.75 + 7 =12696.75


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

split.therapy said:


> 12689.75 + 7 =12696.75


12696.75 + 30.02 = 12726.77


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

129 + 11.5 + 11.5 = *152 miles*


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

12726.77 + 23 (from The Red) + 67.50 = *12,817.27*


----------



## mjcongleton (May 13, 2009)

12817.27 + 2.3 = *12819.57*

Yeah, it's a weak number, but that's all I could do today.


----------



## RK137 (Dec 23, 2008)

12819.57 + 16.4 = *12835.97*

My mileage from the past two weeks. Not much, but I have been getting out more than I previously was.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

12835.97 + 35.2 = *12871.17*


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

+ 92.7 = *12,963.87*


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

12963.87 + 11.2 = 12975.07

Good work to all the clydes on this board!!!


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

12975.07 + 42.71 = 13017.78

One long trip and one short trip. 

13 000 so soon, I am starting to think can we take 30 000


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

13017.78 +46.6 = *13064.38*


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

13064.38 + 6.5 = *13070.88*


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

152.00 + 23 = *175 miles*


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

The Red said:


> 152.00 + 23 = *175 miles*


13070.88 + 175 = *13245.88*

13245.88 + 10 = *13255.88*


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

13255.88 + 13.3 =* 13269.18*


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

13269.18 + 67.11 = 13336.29


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

13336.29 + 25.5 = 13361.79


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

13361.79 + 7 = *13368.79*


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

I am finally back on the bike so here are my first five rides back
11miles on the river path CX Fri
6miles Starr Pass Sat
12miles Sweetwater Sun
7miles Starr Pass Tues
9miles Starr Pass Wed
Total 34 
13368.79 + 34 = *13402.79*


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

13402.79 + 18.71 = *13421.50*


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

13421.5 + 30.24 = 13451.74

Double Lake Trail in Coldspring, TX.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

OK:

5 days, 17.6 RT commute = 88 miles; Ride of Silence, 10 miles plus 9.5 RT to get to it, 19.5.

Sub-total: 107.5.
Total to date: 13, 559.24


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

13,559.24 + 13.07 + 13.07 + 23.55 = *13,608.93*


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

13,608.93 + 35.2 = *13,644.13*


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

12817.27 + 10 = *12827.27*


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

Mrrikki said:


> 12817.27 + 10 = *12827.27*


I asume thisshoud be in the total
13,644.13
+10
+128.76
=13,782.89
Rides for the last week.


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

13,782.89 + 10.58 = *13793.47*


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

The Red said:


> 13,782.89 + 10.58 = *13793.47*


13793.47 + 30.09 + 17.43 + 21.08 = 13862.07


----------



## rccardude04 (May 17, 2009)

13862.07+10.70 = 13872.77

-Eric


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

13872.77+71.1 (_for the week_)=*13943.87*


----------



## rccardude04 (May 17, 2009)

Rode 20.07 today all in one shot. 

13943.87 + 20.07 = 13963.94

-Eric


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

A few days of riding.

13963.94 + 71.90 = 14035.84


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Not as many miles as I was hoping for over the weekend but plenty of hours in the saddle.Who new that climbing in elevation would be so hard. I guess here in Tucson I am use to all that oxygen as opposed to Flagstaff riding around 7000-8000ft.

Fri rained out
Sat 9.5 4hrs
Sun 12.5 5hrs
Mon 4 1.5hrs

14035.84 + 26 = 14061.84


----------



## MATREDGT (Sep 12, 2008)

Took my first ride of the year the other day, it was great.

5/23 (First ride of the year) 7.5 miles
5/25 10.25 miles

14061.84 + 17.75 = 14079.59


----------



## mjcongleton (May 13, 2009)

14079.59 + 6.3 = *14085.89*


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

+42.6 miles from the previous week = *14128.49*


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

14128.49 + 19.04 + 16.97 = *14164.50*


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

14164.50 + 23.59 (@21mph ) = 14188.09


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

14188.09 + 7.2 =*14195.29*


----------



## badzuki69 (May 27, 2009)

I'm new here but want to join the fun!

14195.29 + 10.3 = *14205.59*


----------



## MATREDGT (Sep 12, 2008)

*14205.59* + 13.87 = 14219.46


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

14219.46 + 18.10 + 5.58 = *14243.14*


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

14243,14;

Sun, Mon -- 17.6 each, 35.2 total.
Wed, 7 miles w/ the yunguns, 42.2
Thu,17.6 -- 59.8
Fri., 19 -- 78.8

14, 321.94


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

14,321.94 + 13.24 = *14,335.18*


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

14,335.18 + 35.2 = *14,370.38*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

8.5 + 14,370.38 = *14378.88*

got out for a trail ride yesterday... been over a month seance i'd been on my bike other then a ride to work one day... spent almost 1/2 the ride in my zone 5 HR level... dropped the front D on it so running 1x9... works well for my trail but doesn't give me the option to rest up while climbing some of the longer sustained hills... planning to give SS a shot here soon... should be fun 

almost got my road bike ready to roll so I can get more miles logged... also hope to get my scheule worked a little better so I can spend more time on the trail (and 2 wheels in gen)... also working out being able to commute to work more often.

i'm at over 500 miles this year... about 1/2 of what I wanted to have by this time in the year ... gota get back on track for later this year


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

14378.88 + 14.26 = *14,393.14*

I've been doing more on the cross bike in getting ready for the Ride to Conquer Cancer in a month's time. Last night I wanted to hit a couple hills to keep building the climbing legs in the higher gearing of a road group. Set a new personal max speed (71.5 km/h or 44.4 mph) going down one of the hills and I felt like there was still more gas in the tank...all I can say is that is quite fast without an engine.

Donalson, I hear you about being behind schedule....we had a crappy winter here. If it wasn't icy, it was bloody cold so my winter riding was down about 80% which puts me a fair way behind last year's totals. I'll have to make some up later in the "season" too.


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

14,393.14 + 5.58 = *14,398.72*


----------



## badjuju (Apr 12, 2009)

14398.72 + 27.4 = 14,426.12


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

14,426.12 + 13.7 + 51.51 + 8.2 = 14501.33


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

14501.33 + 27.51 = 14528.84

Great job everyone - about 4000 miles over projection


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

14528.84 + 35.2 = *14,564.04*


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

14,564.04 + 13.02 = *14,577.06*

kickin ass everyone... kickin ass

who needs a personal trainer..


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

14,577.06 + 40.02 = *14617.08*


----------



## mjcongleton (May 13, 2009)

I didn't have a mile counter with me for the last two rides, so here is a conservative estimate for the last couple days.

14617.08 + 10.5 = *14627.58*


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

14627.58 + 13.02 = *1440.60*


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

14,627.58 + 13.02 (The Red) =14,640.60 + 6 = *14646.60*


----------



## Sancho86 (Aug 6, 2008)

14646.60+14.27+5.45= *14666.32*


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

Getting lots more miles in; illness and injury free now. Still no weight loss or fat loss. Wondering if BF scale just uses a table to figure bf% from weight. Long road ride yesterday.

14666.32 + 57.51 = 14723.83


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

14723.83 + 12.2 = *14,736.03*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

8.5 + 14,736.03 = *14744.53*

managed a 198bmp on my group trail ride... tired... but was good to get to ride


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

14744.53 + 13.02 = *14757.55*


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Just realized I haven't updated my miles in a week. 
Sadly, most of my miles have been on the road. Too much rain lately.

14757.53 + 131.08 = 14888.61


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

14888.61 + 8.4 = *14,897.01*


----------



## johnbomc (Sep 7, 2006)

*found this thread and can add...*

315 since January 1, not a ton, been doing a lot of manual labor building. Bright side is I dropped from 202 to 195, Basically all off road, whiskey 50 race is in the mix. sweet event.
14,897.01 + 315= *15 212.01*


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

15 212.01 + 170.96 = 15 382.97


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

15382.97 + 71.28 = 15454.25
SpindleTop Spin in Beaumont, TX. Great support and rest stops. One rest stop even had fish po' boys!! Beats peanut butter sandwiches for getting your protein!


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

15454.25 + 13.00 = *15467.25*


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

15467.25....

Last Sun, Mon, Thur, Fri. -- 17.6 x 4 = 70.2; Tue, 4.5 mi. 74.7 for the week, I'm slippin'.

15541.95


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

15541.95 + 13.02 = *15564.97*


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

15,564.97 + 41.20 = *15,606.17*

Nice little cold, blowing, raining evening to night ride on the local city Ring Road  I guess I really do qualify for my screen name


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

15,606.17 + 38.4 (_for the week_) = *15644.57*


----------



## mjcongleton (May 13, 2009)

15644.57 + 19.0 = *15663.57*


----------



## wisdomworld (Jun 8, 2009)

15663.57 + 47.4 = 15710.97 (Fruita Fat Tire Festival...posting late)

-Island


----------



## AndrewJL (Mar 6, 2009)

15710.97+78.1+47= 15836.77 this weeks milage and last weeks (was waiting on a new wheel last week not much riding)


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

15836.77 + 10.00 = *15846.77*


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

15846.77 + 20.98 = 15867.75


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

15867.75 + 12.2 = 15878.95


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

15878.95 + 26 = 15904.95


----------



## en3chix (May 14, 2009)

15904.95 + 5.3 = 15910.25


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

15910.25 + 21.5 = 15931.75


----------



## en3chix (May 14, 2009)

15931.75 + 5 = 15936.75


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

15936.75 + 13.15 = *15949.90*


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

+68.4 mi. more over the past 2 weeks.=*16018.3*


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

New job location, shorter commute. 
Sun - 10 mi. RT
Mon - 10 1/4 RT
Wed - 11 RT
Thu - 14 RT
Fri - 11 RT

16018.3 + 56.25 = 16073.55


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

16073.55 + 154.86 = 16228.41

Rides for the last week


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

16228.41 + 7.8 + 6.2 + 4.0 + 5.6 = 16252.01


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

16,252.01 + 26 = 16,278.01

If any of you guys are looking to get lean, fit and faster I urge you to read the The Paleo Diet and Paleo for Athletes. It has changed my life. I took 14 min. off my 21.5 mi. loop last week and 15 min. off my 26 mi. loop this morning. The conditions are the worst they have been. Muddy farm roads, wind, rain, cold, etc...


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

16,278.01 + 41.56 (for the week) = *16319.57*


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

16319.57 + 26 = 16345.57


----------



## lmdguy (Jun 11, 2009)

My first time posting on fatboy challenge:

16345.57 + 11.56 = 16357.13

mostly street riding on my Stumpjumper M4


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

16357.13 + 16.68 = 16373.81


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

16373.81 + 13.60 = *16387.19*


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

16387.19 + 7 = 16394.19


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Time for my weekly update.

16394.19 + 145.69 = 16539.88


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

16539.88 + 5.8 = 16545.68


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

16545.68 + 20.65 = 16566.33
Huntsville State Park - HOT and SANDY!!


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

16566.33 + 13.15 = *16580.48*


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

16580.48 + 14 = 16594.48


----------



## en3chix (May 14, 2009)

16594.48 + 7 = 16601.48


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

Well im new to the thread, but i reset my odometer before this riding season started, so ill add my mileage so far this year to the total, and then post every ride from now on. but this mileage is only from my road bike that i ride twice a week because road riding sucks!!!! I wish i had a computer on my mountain bike...im probably over 1500 miles this year.

1428.32+281.0=1709.32


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

If Destin's milage was 281, then 16601.48 + 281 + my 18 = 16900.48


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

thanks for the fix bigfekk

5.11 + 16900.48 = *16905.59*

finaly got my road bike to where it's ok to ride and did a quick loop to see how she is... I found that DANG it's fast... and I need a granny... and wow i'm out of shape... picking up a trainer here tonight from CL and hope to get to log more miles... not on the trail but it is pedaling


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

16,905.59...

Sun - 10;
Mon - 10 1/2;
Tue - 9 1/2;
Wed - 14;
Thur - 10 1/2;
Fri. - 7.25.
For The Week - 61.75.

TOTAL: 16,967.34


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

5 + 16,967.34 = *16972.34*

fast 5 miles via my trainer... weird to be working so hard in the freakin living room watching TV... boring but hard work...


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

16972.34 + 105.34 = *17077.68*
From the last week with lots of bad weather here.


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

17077.68 + 26.36 = *17104.05*


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

17104.05 + 6 = 17110.05


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

5 + 17110.05 = *17115.05*

another quick 5 mils on the trainer... very boring... I'll prob just go out for a short night ride tommarow... but there is something to be said for being able to sit in the living room... with a heart rate monitor you can realy dial in for intervals and pay a lot mroe attention to your cadance and spin


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

donalson said:


> 5 + 17110.05 = *17115.05*
> 
> another quick 5 mils on the trainer... very boring... I'll prob just go out for a short night ride tommarow... but there is something to be said for being able to sit in the living room... with a heart rate monitor you can realy dial in for intervals and pay a lot mroe attention to your cadance and spin


i used to be able to ride a trainer but just cant do it anymore. it takes ALL the fun out of cycling. i admire your determination.. i just cant do it.


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

17115.05 + 15.65 = *17130.70*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

scoutcat said:


> i used to be able to ride a trainer but just cant do it anymore. it takes ALL the fun out of cycling. i admire your determination.. i just cant do it.


with getting home after midnight... and it being over 100* durring the day and 2 kiddies at home with mommy at work the trainer is the only way I figure i'll be able to get some base miles for the century i'm planning in oct


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

17130.70 + 20.27 = *17150.97*


----------



## alexm (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey new to the forum (first post) I think this is great and want to get in on it. I'm a clyde, down 70 pounds.

17150.97 + 63.06 in the past two weeks = 17214.03


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

7.8 + 17214.03 = *17221.83*

short road ride... it's official... my biking sucks/ i'm out of shape... I'm going to blame it on the gearing of my road bike... and the 170 cranks... haha


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

17221.83 + 5 = *17226.83*


----------



## lmdguy (Jun 11, 2009)

17226.83 + 25.59 = 17252.42

too many long days last week didnt get too ride asmuch as i wanted


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

17252.42 + 13.66 + 17.28 = 17283.35


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

17283.35 + 73.21 = 17356.56


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

YEA! Two rides in today! 6mi. morning dog ride and a 13.7 mi. afternoon ride with the girlfriend.

17356.56 + 19.7 = *17376.26*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

8 + 17376.26 = *17384.26*

8 miles on the trainer... today was a prime example of when the trainer works out... watching kids in the morning (could have/should have put some miles on then haha), work from 11-7, dark and rainy when I got home... I'm slowly pushing up my miles on the trainer... but it is psychologically tedious... but I've gota get miles somehow...


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Missed a few of mine while i moved...

17,384.26 + 7.92 + 19.81 + 16.00 = *17,427.98*


----------



## Olis1 (Jan 3, 2007)

Just caught this post so I'm putting all my miles in thus far for 2009...

17,427.98 + 1,025.9 = 18,453.88 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

18,453.88 + (roughly)12 = 18465.88

Only roughly because I forgot the GPS at home and couldn't keep track of mileage, but I've done that route before and it was around 12.


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

18465.88 + 10.86 = 18476.74 

Lake Bryan - Temperature had already hit 98 degrees by 1100 - just did 1 loop around and brought my butt back to nice cool house! Thermometer on my back porch read 103 by 1400.


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

18476.74 + 11.04 = 18487.44

Two quick rides so far this week. Humidity here in Rochester NY is staring to get brutal.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

8.75 + 18487.44 = *18496.19*

got a loop in out at trail... some new parts... new chain, an 11-34 cassette (from 11-32) and a single 32 ring up front... while I know i'm in worse shape I noticed I was pushing though a few areas much faster... the wider gearing was nice and seems more fitting for me... still think a 30t crank would be optimal but i'll spend some time with my current setup before I goto try anything else

was very good blow off stress ride (grr whens school start again?)... may hop on the trainer tonight and spin another 5 miles or so...


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

5.1 + 18496.19 = *18501.29*

quick ride on the trainer...


----------



## alexm (Jun 22, 2009)

18501.29 + 10.8 18512.09

5 on the trail yesterday and 5 this morning before work.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

18512.09 + 33.38 (_for the week_) = *18545.47*


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

18545.47 + 16 = *18561.47*


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

18561.47 + 7 = 18568.47


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

18568.47 + 6 = *18574.47*


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

18574.47 + 6.69 = 18581.16


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

18581.16 + 114.50 = *18,695.66*

I did the Ride to Conquer Cancer....one heck of a weekend of riding. We climbed over a vertical mile and fought one dang strong headwind the entire second day. But I did it!!!


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

18 595.66 + 50.49 = 18 646.15
Been a slow week with other things I had to do


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

I think I can add to this.

Friday Wissahickon park in philly 12miles
Sunday white clay Creek DE 15miles
6/29/09 road bike 25miles 

18 646.15 +12+15+25 = 18,698.15


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

18,698.15 + 13.33 = *18711.48*


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

18711.48 + 9 = *18720.48*


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

18720.48 + 5 = 18725.48


----------



## jitenshakun (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks to the Ride to Conquer Cancer (150 km @ 33km/hr on day 1) I have hit 2,000 km this year.

18,725.48 + 1,242.7 = 19,968.18


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

19,968.18 + 14.78 = *19982.96*


----------



## wisdomworld (Jun 8, 2009)

12 mi Mr. Toad's Wild Ride (Tahoe, CA) 6/18
22 mi Flume Loop (Tahoe, NV) 6/19
08 mi Northstar (Tahoe, CA) 6/20
12 mi Foresthill Divide Loop (Auburn, CA) 6/22
12 mi Cliff Creek Falls Trail (Bondurant, WY) 6/27
__
68

19982.96 + 68 = 20050.96


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

6.6 + 18 + 20050.96 = *20074.56*

yesterday did a bit on the trainer... then spent some time out on the trail, did a bit of work on it and got a bit lost/turned around doh...


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

20074.56 + 8.5 = *20083.06*


----------



## Olis1 (Jan 3, 2007)

20083.06 + 44.7 (last week) = 20127.76


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

20127.76 + 6 = *20133.76*


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

Road ride on a HOT Texas morning
20127.76 + 29.64 = 20157.40


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

oops...
looking at wrong number...here's the correct total
20163.4


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

Put in another 4.41 after supper. 20163.4 + 4.41 = *20167.81*
Why must certain people try to intimidate bike riders? Doing a loop around town and a Harley slowed down to get just behind and to the left of me then gunned it, shot the bird and took off...


----------



## irongun324 (Jul 1, 2009)

I hope I'm allowed to contribute....

Wife and I rode 9 miles each yesterday.

20167.81 + 9 = *20176.81*


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

20176.81 + 17.06 = *20193.87*


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

20193.87 + 35.2 = *20229.07*

Got my new wheels for my Jake! It has sort of stopped raining. Enough to continue commuting bike.
Whodah thunk it? Rhyno Lites on a cyclocross bike! My morning trip was 10min. faster than any previous trip yet. Afternoon ride was 5 min. faster than any this season so far. Just 3 min. off my fastest time ever!
New wheels and the power of the Paleo diet!


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

20229.07 + 100 = 20329.07

The 100 is a really, really close estimate of what I've ridden since I started actually keeping track. I need a computer for my bike though.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

5.5 + 20329.07 = *20334.57*

quick and boring trainer ride... getting the new crank on the road bike monday and i'll be out for a nice road ride tues... and a trail ride thurs... or at least thats the plan ...


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

15.7 + 20334.57 = *20350.27*


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

20350.27 + 16.91 = *20367.18*


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

20367.18 + 40.69 = *20407.87*


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

20407.87 + 35.2 = *20443.07*
New PR on the trip home from work today! 17.6 mi. in 47.23. F***YEA!!!!


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

20,443.07 + 15.4 = 20,458.47

mtb + dogs = good
third consecutive dog related poster (dog.gone, split.therapy dog sig, and now orangedog)


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

20,458.47 + 6 = *20,464.47*

<3 dogs

gratz split !


----------



## Sancho86 (Aug 6, 2008)

20,464.47+29.3 = 20,493.77


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

20,493.77 + 4 = 20,497.77

early morning ride


----------



## ferris13 (Jun 25, 2009)

Just started riding again after several years off.

Rides this year:
3.2
2.5
7

12.7+20497.77= 20,510.47


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

20510.47 + 23 = 20533.47

Had a good ride this morning.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

The Red said:


> gratz split !


Thanks Red!

20533.47 + 3 = *20536.47* Just a short loop with the dogs this morning.


----------



## lmdguy (Jun 11, 2009)

20533.47 + 12.31 = 20545.78


----------



## ferris13 (Jun 25, 2009)

20545.78 + 10 = 20555.78


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

20555.78 +25on road bike+23 on ss @white clay creek DE + 15 wiss in philly=20618.78


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

20618.78 + 11.6 = *20630.38*

Wow, post 666 on this thread. Not sure if that's cool or not yet. lol.


----------



## Olis1 (Jan 3, 2007)

20630.38+16.8 = 20647.18 

and this ride involved a crash which has me off the bike for a few days. Took some skin off the knee.


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

20647.18 + 102.16 = 20749.34

Last 10 days or so. Been harder to get time to ride after starting to work.


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

20749.34 + 15.51 = *20764.85*

You know, I'll never be able to add the miles I do in spinning 3 days a week, 1 hour each day. They are more often harder than my rides but the bikes are all mechanical with no speed or distance instruments on them. Oh well, there are worse dilemmas out there


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

20764.85 + 47.0 = 20811.85


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

bump


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

20811.85+ 10 = 20821.85
5m local trail and road
5m friends place


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

Road ride on a HUMID Texas morning. Truck driver flipped me off and blew his horn while I was doing a short uphill. (Guess he is jeolous of all weight I've lost - that was probably his wife whistling at me the other day!!)
20281.82 + 20.1 = 20301.92


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

20301.92 + 8 = 20309.92

Short road ride while it was still cool outside.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

20309.92 + 35 = *20344.92*


----------



## cycleologist (Nov 28, 2007)

+ 124 miles more from the last time I posted on this thread = *20,433.92*


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

20433.92 + 38.89 = *20472.81*


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

20472.81 + 8 = 20480
some fun singletrack


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

WVBikr said:


> 20472.81 + 8 = *20480.81*


20480.81 + 35 = *20515.81*

Hit another PR going this morning. Yesterday I set a PR of 58.20 This morning I did it in 57.14!

Paleo Diet strikes again! It is the goodness!


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

20515.81 + 20.82 = 20536.63


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Haven't updated in a few weeks. 
I recently bought a road bike so I don't have to ride my MTB on the road on the days the trails are too wet.

20536.63 + 421.22 = 20957.85


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

20957.85 + 35 = *20992.85*


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

20,992.85 + 15.4 = 21,008.25


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

21008.25 + 6 = *21014.25*


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

21014.25 + 22.51 = *21,036.76*


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

i just saw this thread so here we go, i bought my bike 2 weeks ago so heres the mileage


21,036.76 + 43 = 21,079.76


----------



## crbrocket (Oct 13, 2008)

21,079.76+13.28=21093.05

Just got my first bike computer. Didn't realize how slow I was until now ;p


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

I haven't contributed my miles yet. I assume it is OK to add all that I have ridden since Jan. 1. Mountain, road, and cyclocross comes to 840 miles (including a nice 7 miler this morning ). So:

21093.05 + 840 = 21933.05


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Only Started riding again at the end of April. Been slow but will try too get better.:thumbsup:

21933.05 + 147 = *22080.05*


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Put in a lot of miles in a few days.

22080.05 + 106.71 = 22086.76


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

22086.76 + 8 = *22094.76*


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

22094.76 + 4.44= 22099.2


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

22099.2 + 4 = 22103
trail, had seat probs


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

WVBikr said:


> 22099.2 + 4 = 22103
> trail, had seat probs


= 22103.2 dont forget the tenths, they still count!!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

22103.2 + 40.0 = 22143.2


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

22143.2 + 20.71 = 22163.91


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

22163.91+ 5.9 = 22169.81


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

22169.81 + 14.74 = *22,184.55*


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

22,184.55 + 10 = 22194.55

just another 3 thousand miles and we'll have it.


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

22194.55 + 5.1 = 22199.65


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

22199.65 + 35.24 = *22234.89*


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

22234.89 + 5 = 22239.89


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

22239.89 + 33.38 = *22273.27*


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

22273.27 + 8 = 22281.27


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

22281.27 + 34 = 22315.27


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

22315.27 + 23 = 22338.27


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

22338.27 + 7.82 = 22346.09


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

22346.09 + 76.58 = 22422.67


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

22422.67 + 5.52 = 22428.19


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

22428.19 + 30.02 = *22458.21*


----------



## sethtyler (Jun 10, 2009)

Just got a roadbike, been commuting to work. I've got 132 miles this week. Only bike I have a computer on, don't have a clue about the mtb, but I'll say 100 (bit of an undersetimate) miles over the past 2 months.
So 132+100=232 miles for me


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

ummm add your number to the total in the above post, ill do it for you it should look like this.


22458.21 + 232 = 22690.21


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

22690.21 + 9.9 = 22700.11


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

22700.11+ 18 = 22718.11
road ride on the Mtn bike


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

22718.11 + 23 = 22741.11


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

Yesterday-7mi. mtn.bike ride with the wolfdog
Today- 35.24 mi. commuting
Total- 42.24
22741.11 + 42.24 = *22783.35*


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

22783.35 + 17.62 = *22800.97*

Only got in my morning commute. Serious storm put a glitch in my afternoon commute. Don't mind thunder and rain. That lightning stuff is a whole 'nother deal. BUMMED!


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

22800.97 + 5 + 13.40 = *22819.37*


----------



## Rocknificent (Jul 13, 2009)

4 miles to the trails, 15 miles in the trails, off roading and such, then 4 miles back to my house

22819.37 + 23 = *22842.37*


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

22842.37 + 8 =22850.37 mtn


----------



## IslandRichards (Dec 3, 2007)

10 Miles, local trails.

22850.37 + 10 = 22860.37


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

22860.37 + 198.32 = *23058.69*

Rides the last 2 or so weeks


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

23058.69 + 13.40 = *23072.09*


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

23072.09 + 4.94= 23077.03


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

23077.03 + 13.56 = *23090.59*

Finally rejoined the ranks of the employed and couldn't seem to muster more than a single ride last week...


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

23090.59 + 3 = *23093.59*

Congrats dog.gone! I hate when working gets in the way of recreating.


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

23093.59 + 8 = 23101.59

Just a short one today.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

23101.59 + 7.5 = *23109.09*
Conquered a hill this morning that I haven't been able to climb before. It's a short steep (600 vertical feet in about .75mi.) climb made tougher by erosion. My girlfriend and I call it "Moose Poacher Hill" because we found a moose carcass at the bottom of it with the head cut off.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

23101.59 + 98 = 23199.59

My weeks total.


----------



## J_Reed (Jul 29, 2009)

A few rides in Upper Bidwell, tried out clipless pedals for the first time and fell on some rocks... and some road miles in Danville on the fixed gear Raleigh.

23199.59 + 15(conservative estimate) = 23214.59


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

23214.59 + 62.6 = 23277.19


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

23277.19 + 3 = *23280.19*
Little recovery ride with the pups.


----------



## en3chix (May 14, 2009)

23280.19 + 20 = 23300.19


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

23280.19 +29.5 =23309.69

four rides added together.


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

23309.69 + 30 = 23339.69

first time I've ever thrown down a 30 mile ride. I feel accomplished today.


----------



## J_Reed (Jul 29, 2009)

bought a speedo and took a little ride around Chico streets 23339.69 + 9.71 = *23349.40*


----------



## tessai4 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well i have rode 157.4 miles since 4.1.09 (33.27 in the past week...), and I'll toss 'em in!
23349.40 + 157.4 = *23506.80*

Tessai4


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

23506.80 + 127.59 = 23634.39


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

23634.39 + 60.0 = 23694.39


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

23694.39 + 15.78 = *23710.17*


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

23710.17 +16.63 = 23726.80


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

23726.80 + 7.25 = *22734.05*


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

22734.05 + 12 = 22746.05 trail miles


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

22746.05 + 165.69 = *22911.74*
Rides from this week including the longest ride so far with more than 80km.


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

23911.74 + 11 = 23922.74
How did we lose 1000 miles? Meh, fixed.


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

23922.74 + 12.7 = 23935.44


----------



## en3chix (May 14, 2009)

23935.44 + 8 = 23943.44


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

23935.44 + 7 = 23950.44


----------



## tessai4 (Sep 25, 2007)

23950.44 + 10.57 = *23961.01*


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

23961.01 + 20.34 = 23981.35


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

23981.35 + 17.99 = 23999.34

If I only had ridden that extra 3/4 of a mile. Today was a death ride for me - I learned a lesson. A 288lb guy on a rigid mountain bike with slicks is slower than a ~110lb triathlete on a road bike. Especially when your route is entirely hills. A lot slower. Time for a road bike and to lose 50 lbs...

Oh, and my bottom bracket is creaking again. Second time in a year. Time to call Phil Wood and get a real one.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

get a bb tool, grease the threads before you install...

can't believe we are only 1k miles away from the 25k and it's only aug... bet we can hit 30k


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

23999.34 + 50.48 = 24049.82


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

4.82 (exploring the new neighbourhood) + 24.02 (nice little ride, including some WC XC trails that were recently built in town) + 24049.82 = *24078.66*


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

I've been slacking and not posting.
I'm keeping a ride log as I'm testing some new gears, so here are my rides since 7/11....on my 29er FS.

11-Jul	BCGB - SpyGlass Entrance	17.5
13-Jul	Brushy Creek Hike and Bike	14.9
14-Jul	LGT South Side	10.77
15-Jul	BCGB - SpyGlass Entrance	14+
16-Jul	Gumbo	7.77
18-Jul	BCBG Cheesegrater, HOL, Toys R Us	14+
22-Jul	Crystal Falls Hill Climbing Road Ride	11.22
26-Jul	Neighborhood	13.1
27-Jul	Crystal Falls Hill Climbing Road Ride	9.1
1-Aug	BCGB - 360 Entrance with Trish/Johnny	13
2-Aug	13 Hill Repeats at Crystal Falls (10% Grade)	16.6
3-Aug	Neighborhood	11.66

24078.66 + 17.5 + 14.9 + 10.77 + 14 + 7.77 + 14 + 11.22 + 13.1 + 9.1 + 13 + 16.6 + 11.66 = *24, 232.28!!*


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

24, 232.28+ 28.5 = 24,260.78.

Doing a 55+ miler Road/Trail/Road combo loop from hell thing on my 29er on Sunday morning and will be sure to post up the mileage.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

24260.78 + 14 = *24274.78*


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

24274.78 + 57.0 = 24331.78


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

24331.78 + 64.03 = 24395.81


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Put me down for 40.8 this week so far. I probably have more but those are verified.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

24436.61 + 126 = *24562.61* (Added *mward*'s to the total)
Getting tough. Summer heat 35c+ but worth it.


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

24 562.61 + 172.99 = *24 734.60*
Rides from this week. Getting closer to the goal :thumbsup:


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

24734.60 + 17 =24751.60
road ride


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

Bump


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

WVBikr said:


> 24734.60 + 17 =24751.60
> road ride


24751.6+ 65.44 (road) + 13.4 (neighborhood) + 17.6 (trail) +16.2 (trail) = 2484.24

I see us hitting 25,000 by the end of the week.

I wish I would have logged more of my rides this year.


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

14.7 this past weekend +24863 (not sure about last poster's math so I redid it)
=
24878.34


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

mward said:


> 14.7 this past weekend +24864.24 (not sure about last poster's math so I redid it)
> =
> 24878.94


24878.94 + 38.24 = *24917.18*


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

split.therapy said:


> 24878.94 + 38.24 = *24917.18*


thanks Mward but you're off by 1.2 miles.

I forgot the 6 from excel (it did the math, not me.) 24864.2

so 24917.18+1.2 = 24918.38 :thumbsup:


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm headed out for an early morning ride, and it may put us over the mark if someone doesn't beat me to it.

24918.38 + 53.12 = 24971.50


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Short shake down on the road bike last night... still issues  but got 7 miles in.

24971.50 + 7.1 = *24978.6*


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Didn't go as far as I wanted because some thunderstorms popped up out of nowhere so I had to head home.

24978.60 + 13.67 = 24992.27


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

24992.27 + 13.8 = *25006.07*

We gonna keep goin see how far we can get?


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

mward said:


> 24992.27 + 13.8 =
> 
> *25006.07*
> 
> We gonna keep goin see how far we can get?


 That sounds great to me! :thumbsup: 
25006.07 + 6 = *25012.07*


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

25012.07 + 11.5 = 25023.57

Didnt contribute as much as i wanted. congrats to everyone


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

hour long trainer ride today for recovery from threshold training yesterday

25023.57 + 15 = *25038.57*


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

25038.57 + 10 (?) = *25048.57*
Not really sure how far we rode today. Conservative guess is 10mi.


----------



## tessai4 (Sep 25, 2007)

25048.57 + 10.42 = 25058.99


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

25058.99 + 14 = 25072.99

Congrats everybody. Should we try for 30,000 since it's only August?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

25072.99 + 33.0 = 26105.99


30,000 should be attainable


----------



## SnakeCharmer (Sep 23, 2005)

If my 225 lbs qualifies, the Garmin says it's been 1,326 miles since Jan 3rd, 2009.
26105.99 + 1326 = 27431.99


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

*fixed* mileage is actually 26431.99

AZ.MTNS added an extra thousand miles onto his 33.


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

26431.99 + 55.26 = 26487.25


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

20.5 + 26487.25= 26507.75


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

26507.75 + 18.2 = 26525.95


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

26525.95 + 35.21 = 26561.16


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

26561.16 + 29.05 = 26590.21


----------



## AirDefense (Aug 14, 2009)

26590.21 + 60.02 = 26650.23

Not bad for one week and it all be offroad.


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

26 650.23 + 138.60 = 26 788.83

Wow can we get *40 000*, or will it be even more? Rides for the last week plus today.


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

26788.83 + 20.99 = 26809.82


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

8 + 26809.82 = 26817.82


----------



## KD7LRJ (Aug 18, 2009)

Just found you guys here. At 5'10", 256 lbs I'm allowed in the club right? Like SnakeCharmer, I ride with a Garmin so...

26817.82 + 1415.95 = 28233.77


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

28233.77 + 9 =*28242.77*


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

28242.77 + 16.2 = 28258.97

Will add more this weekend. Doing a 55+ ride on my 29er (road/trail/road)


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

28258.97 + 13.75 = 28272.72


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

28272.72 + 74.33 = 28347.05


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

28347.05 + 8 = 28355.05


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

28355.05 + 43.0 = 28398.05


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

28398.05 + 36 = 28434.05


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

28434.05 + 29.5 = 28,463.55


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

10 + 28,463.55 = *28,473.55*

apparently I missed posting last weeks ride... snuck in a sweet ride up at columbus ga at flatrock while visiting my dad.

started a new job last monday, get to start commuting this week ... 7 miles each way... looking forward to it


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

donalson said:


> 10 + 28,463.55 = *28,473.55*
> 
> apparently I missed posting last weeks ride... snuck in a sweet ride up at columbus ga at flatrock while visiting my dad.
> 
> started a new job last monday, get to start commuting this week ... 7 miles each way... looking forward to it


28,473.55 + 62.4 (road/trail/road combo) = 28535.95

Another 100K, this time on my 38 lb 29er, not the 19 lb roadie rental


----------



## prodigy321 (Jul 28, 2009)

28535.95 + 29 = 28564.95

...preparing for dawn till dusk ride out here at Mcdowell Mtn, AZ


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

13.21 + 28564.95 = *28578.16*

rode 2 and from work... nice ride... need to get the road bike dialed in still a bit but was a nice change of pace


----------



## prodigy321 (Jul 28, 2009)

28578.16 + 14.1 = 28592.26

Rode for time with my new panaracer's at night along the canal. Time was 50 minutes according to my watch, I am getting better  Tomorrow I am going to try a 30 mile ride.


----------



## prodigy321 (Jul 28, 2009)

28592.26 + 3 = 28595.26

My so called 30 mile ride turned into a 3 mile ride with the kids, it was still fun though.


----------



## Apache_Guy (Aug 24, 2009)

28595.26 + 27.00 = 28622.26

I rode canal trails between Gilbert and Mesa tonight. Prodigy, if you saw an angry looking guy on a silver Specialized with HIDs...that was me.


----------



## prodigy321 (Jul 28, 2009)

I usually ride that canal almost nightly (shaved head, no helmet, blue and silver Trek4300 with red wall panaracers), but the kids wanted to ride, so we rode from our house to Greenfield Elementary and back. If ya see me, catch up and wave me down, usually I have the ipod cranked up


----------



## Takedown (Jun 28, 2008)

28622.26 + 35.2 = 28657.46

Joining in on the fun, had a 25.2 mile bike path ride last week and a couple 2 mile loops this week.


----------



## prodigy321 (Jul 28, 2009)

28657.46 + 15 = 28672.46

Another canal ride at night, thinking I might need some lights soon


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

28672.46 + 10 = 28682.46


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

28682.46 + 17 = 28699.46


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

28699.46 + 26.69 = 28726.15
Road ride on new tires - had a flat 6 miles away from home!! Luckily my wife was at lunch and came and picked me up! (I'm a dumba$$ - had a patch kit AND a tube but left my pump sitting on the kitchen table!)


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

28726.15 + 41.8 = 28767.95 
few rides added together


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

28767.95 +10.06 = 28778.01


----------



## Apache_Guy (Aug 24, 2009)

28778.01 + 26.14 last night = 28804.15

I call last night the Karma ride. About 10 miles into I saw a cell phone half buried in the dirt. I stopped and collected it, opened it up and it was on. I called one of the many missed calls numbers and quickly found out that I had uncle so-and-so's phone. I arranged to meet someone about ten miles north. They got their phone back and I got 26 miles of canal dirt. Life is good.


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

28804.15 + 7.6 = 28811.75


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

28811.75 + 53.64 = 28865.39


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

28,865.39 + 23.78 + 23.71 = *28,912.88*


----------



## Apache_Guy (Aug 24, 2009)

Rode nite ops last night with 5 others. 15.3 miles at Mcdowell Mtn.

28,912.88 + 15.3 = 28928.18


----------



## hchchch (Aug 24, 2009)

Did a ride around the local technical bike trail for morning exercise yesterday.

28928.18 + 5.6 = 28,933.78


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

28,933.78 + 26.4 = 28960.18


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

28 960.18 + 196.14 = 29 156.32
Rides for the last 2 weeks, lots of shorter rides with only 2 rides at about 30 miles


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

pertm said:


> 28 960.18 + 196.14 = 29 156.32
> Rides for the last 2 weeks, lots of shorter rides with only 2 rides at about 30 miles


29 156.32 + 7 + 13 = 29,176.32


----------



## prodigy321 (Jul 28, 2009)

29176.32 + 18 = 29194.32

Nice Canal ride, but seriously need to buy lights (almost took out a black lab and his master). Going to look tomorrow at my LBS.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

29194.32 + 8.4 = 29202.72

Was hoping for more, but wasn't "feeling it" and after getting 2 new tires from the shop and riding them in with Stans I just bailed in the parking lot.

Jury is still out on my Mtn Kings in the Front and Nanoraptors in the back. I'm so sick of shedding knobs on my Nevegals...


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

29202.72 + 23 = 29225.72

not a bad ride except I forgot to take water.


----------



## prodigy321 (Jul 28, 2009)

29225.72 + 18 = 29243.72

Nice canal ride in the East Valley.


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

29225.72 + 8.5 = 29233.22


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

29233.22 + 21.?? = 29254.22 - Huntsville State Park
Stopped at Walmart to get supplies for the trail - When I came back out my computer had been stolen off my bike


----------



## Apache_Guy (Aug 24, 2009)

29254.22 + 12.6 (Thurs Canal) + 15.3 (Saturday Premberton) = 29281.82

Riding in the desert rain yesterday was very refreshing.


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

29281.82 + 8 = 29289.82

Some dirt roads and a couple miles of trail. It was a rather intense trail for my riding level though.


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

29281.82 + 14.25 = 29296.07

i havent rode but 3 times in the last 3 weeks due to classes starting back up for the fall semester. im finding it hard to find time between school and doing homework/studying for tests everyday. i can feel it every ride.


----------



## prodigy321 (Jul 28, 2009)

29296.07 + 21 = 29317.07

Fun ride at McDowell Mountain Range Park, AZ (mix of trails).


----------



## Apache_Guy (Aug 24, 2009)

29317.07 + 14.74 = 29331.81

I was at McDowell Mountain yesterday morning with 4 others. It was a bad day. I went out there a bit dehydrated and emptied my camelback within an hour. Sport loop to long loop to premberton to a downhill back to the road. I was in bad shape. Lessons learned...I need to drink more water here.


----------



## prodigy321 (Jul 28, 2009)

29331.81 + 18 = 29349.81

Ran errands tonight on my bike. Never realized the importance of planning out a trip when on a bike, backtracking is never fun when you are on a strict timeframe. Pushed off road once into muddy shoulder by a car, then rode into construction gravel on the shoulder and somehow my panaracers decided to lay my bike down. But all in all it was a good ride and I didn't run out of water


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Been 2 weeks since I added my mileage, but I know I've reset my trip counter so I'll throw in a conservative estimate of 280 miles. 

29349.81 + 280 = 29629.81


----------



## en3chix (May 14, 2009)

29629.81 + 5 = 29634.81


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

29634.81 + 1 = 29635.81

Snapped my chain on the first hill. 









Sheared the side of the link right off. I don't know whether to cry or be proud of myself...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

29635.81 +73.5 = 29709.31


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

29709.31 + 2.82 = 29712.13


----------



## Apache_Guy (Aug 24, 2009)

29709.31 + 24.5 = 29733.5

Rode nite ops at Fort McDowell tonight. Great ride.


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

29733.81 + 14.16 = 29747.97


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

29 747.97 + 188.16 = 29 936.13

Last 2 weeks of rides.


----------



## prodigy321 (Jul 28, 2009)

29936.13 + 15.3 = 29951.43

Morning Pemberton Ride


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

29951.43 + 5 = 29956.43


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

29951.43 + 177.9 = 30129.33

Haven't posted in a while but I've been riding. 

Next year we oughta count hours instead of miles. Might be more meaningful.


----------



## prodigy321 (Jul 28, 2009)

30129.33 + 13 = 30142.33


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

30142.33 + 8 = 30150.33


----------



## Apache_Guy (Aug 24, 2009)

30150.33 + 15.53 + 24.5 = 30190.03


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

We are actually having having Fall here in Texas. (First time in a number of years!!) Great cool weather. Road ride -
30190.03 + 45.06 = 30235.09


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

30235.09 + 380.72 = *30615.81* ... Boom baby, I'm baaaack! (fully back that is) ... I just started grad school and haven't had the time to post my mileage or my story. Now is the time! .. Fortunately, I didnt give that kind of slack to my riding.

Rode the Erie Canal yesterday, 34 miles, my longest single run yet. Its compacted dirt, my two friends and I were covered in dust. Found a wild apple tree and tried to get some, stood on a compost heap behind it only to find out it was a huge bees nest, and got stung. But I got a half-dozen apples or so before that for my backpack.. I hope my friends appreciated me sharing the fruit of my pain...

I haven't been stung in over 20 years, that **** hurts, was right on the ankle too... its now a day later and I still feel the burn and itching. Not sure if it was bees, wasps, or what.. but damn that **** burned and spread.


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

30615.81 + 10.2 = 30626.01


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

30626.01 + 8.55 = 30633.56


----------



## Apache_Guy (Aug 24, 2009)

30633.56 + 28 on the canals = 30661.56


----------



## prodigy321 (Jul 28, 2009)

30661.56 + 32 = 30693.56

20 mile city ride and 12 mile hills/trail ride


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

30693.56 + 176.14 = 30869.70
Rides from the last week or so


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

30869.70+15.4 = 30885.1


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

30885.1 + 9.56 = 30894.57

Think we've hit our goal yet?


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

30894.57 + 63.09 = 30957.66
Rides last two days


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

30,957.66 + 4.1 = 30,961.76


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

30961.76 + 41.6 = 31003.36


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

31,003.36+4.2 = 31,007.56


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

31,007.56 + 90.5 = 31,098.06


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

31,098.06 + 6.0 = 31,104.06

spent some time on a couple small local jumps... looked like a penguin trying to fly...


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

31,104.06 + 15.00 + 16.51 = *31,135.57*

1st ride was cut short when I killed the freehub on the bike  :madmax: The second was the shake-down cruise following the install of a new freehub.


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Been a few weeks since I last updated. I don't have a fork for my MTB because it's being rebuilt, and the LBS is retarded so I've spent all of the past 3 and a half weeks on my road bike. I put in a lot of miles, and completed my first century this past Sunday. I'll throw up a conservative estimate of 450 miles.

31135.57 + 450 = 31585.57


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

31585.57 + 12.46 = 31598.03


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

31598.03 + 71.33 = 31669.36
Pineywoods Purgatory road bike ride in Lufkin, Tx. (Hills are NOT my friend)


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

31669.36 + 6.2 = 31675.56


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

31,675.56 + 35.4 + 15.3 = 31,726.26

35 miles from the Tour of the White Mountains (mtb) yesterday, 15 miles at McDowell Mountain Park (mtb) this morning. 50 miles of trail in 24 hours... I'm cooked. McDonald's, couch, and football for me...

what are we going to again, 35,000?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

31,726 + 35.5 = 31,761.76

35.5 miles from the Tour Of The White Mountains


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

31,761.76 + 18.44 (nice little night ride the other day) = *31,780.18*


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

31,780.18+1335.71 (April -Sept)=33115.89 Miles


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

33 115.89 + 166.04 = 33 281.93
Rides for the last 2 weeks. Starting to get ice here so I will start to use tires with spikes from now on.


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

33,281.93 + 5.9 = 33,287.83


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

33,287.83 + 13.5 = 33,301.33

13.5 miles as part of the PBR Off Road triathlon


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

33301.33 + 18.19 = 33319.52


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

33319.52 + 20.79 = 33340.31


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Shafaegalo said:


> 33319.52 + 20.79 = 33340.31


33340.31+9.2= 33349.51

1000 ft of climbing. (wet trails so hit the neighborhood with lots o hills; my Garmin 705 is off on the mileage)
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/16283274


----------



## Apache_Guy (Aug 24, 2009)

Haven't posted miles in three weeks, so this is catch-up time:

9/23 = 16
9/26 = 15
9/27 = 16
10/2 = 18
10/6 = 23
10/8 = 15
10/13 = 25

Updated today: 10/17 = 22

33499.21


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey Apache - sorry I couldn't meet up with you on Saturday. Another time.

33,499.21 + 7.5 = 33,506.71


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

33,506.71 + 6.4 = 33,513.11

made a steep, slick rock climb that I've crashed going up before - hooray for progress


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

orangedog said:


> 33,506.71 + 6.4 = 33,513.11
> 
> made a steep, slick rock climb that I've crashed going up before - hooray for progress


kudos

stole another ride after work yesterday
more climbing at Crystal Falls.

33513.11+8.5= 33521.61


----------



## trf6x6 (May 12, 2009)

Just finished 15.8 miles. Out and back on the trail. :thumbsup:


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

33,521.61 + 15.8 (from trf6x6) = 33,537.41

33,537.41 + 7.7 (from myself) = 33,545.11

I can almost see 50,000....


----------



## trf6x6 (May 12, 2009)

I forgot to post the last couple of days. 
10/22/2009 10.8 miles
10/23/2009 12.3 miles
And today was 8.9 miles./


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

for trf6x6... 33,545.11 + 10.8 + 12.3+ 8.9 = 33,577.11

and for me... 33,577.11 + 11.2 = 33,588.31


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

33 558.31 + 112.73 = 33 671.04
Rides for the last 2 weeks. Getting cold here now with ice some places.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

pertm said:


> 33 558.31 + 112.73 = 33 671.04
> Rides for the last 2 weeks. Getting cold here now with ice some places.


33671.04 + 16.5 miles at Camp Eagle this weekend = *33687.54*


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

33687.54 + 8.6 = 33,696.14

hit some new trails - whoo hoo!


----------



## snowhoss (Feb 18, 2007)

33,696.14 + 14.4 + 5.6 + 10.01 = 33,726.15

10.01 at night = Awesome!


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

33 726.15 + 127.97 = 33 854.12 
Starting to be harder to get any long rides now with well below freezing. Also tires with spikes are slower than regular tires.


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

33854.12 + 30.25 = 33884.37


----------



## dorton (Nov 8, 2009)

33884.37+15+17=33916.37

My first post on the board


----------



## davidmarquis (Nov 16, 2009)

33916.37 + 8.5 = 33924.87

like dorton, this is my first post on the board. i've been a troll for some time, but decided it was time to get back on the bike and start doing my body some good. thanks to you all on the board for your stories and time spent here

D


----------



## stoplight (Mar 8, 2009)

wish I would have seen this sooner...

since my cateye went on my road bike July of this year, 757 and since going on my mountain bike 517


----------



## Jllaclair (Sep 14, 2003)

*My Mile totals for the year; Road and Mountain*

Connect.garmin.com 
1,874.60 miles so that totals = 35799.47
I am 225 pounds 5'8" tall


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

8 + 35799.47= 35807.47

wow i'm out of shape... did a round trip to the inlaws on the road bike... i'm breathing hard... my feet are cold (was 40* out) and my bike shorts don't fit right anymore (doh i got fat grr)

time to start riding a lot more...


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

35807.47 + 20 (over 3 rides )= 35827.47

Sorry, been raining/cold here and the trails just blow lately. 
Some of the above was roadie/neighborhood riding.

Count me in for some over Holiday Break.

What target we shooting for in 2010?
40K?


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

35807.47 + 159.93 = 35967.40
Over 4 weeks, likely my last rides for 2009. It has become cold and icy roads can give interesting rides, but not a lot of long ones.


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

well add about 10kms to that list. I'm just swinging into summer here and planning some time on the bike whilst on leave.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

35967.40 + 13.2 = 35980.2


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

if anyone has a last few miles to post up for 2009 add it on in... then i'll be locking this thread.

anyway we killed it this last year... with over 10k miles over what we set out to hit... amazing work guys... we've upped the anti for 2010 a little over what we pulled off this year... but I know we can do it.

i've put up a new thread for 2010 here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=582689


----------

